# [OOC] WD's Against the Orcs



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

This is the OOC thread for my 'Against the Orcs' game.

B'n'B Against the Orcs Recruiting RG IC OCC


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

Just dropping a post to say hi!


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 26, 2008)

Final version of the Halfling Paladin is up in the RG thread feel free to let me know what you think.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 26, 2008)

Will I ever get used to non-LG Paladins?  

But we really are low on long-range hitting power. 
I mean throwing stars and javelins are nice but we are in for one helluva fight if the orcs bring along some missile troops.

Sitting behind that nice wooden stockade in the village being peppered with arrows (burning or otherwise) and not being able to shoot back isn't too high on my To-Do-list.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Mental note: more archers with burning arrows 

renau1g: Your character looks good. I hope I didn't miss something important.

Ord Sessadore: same as above. You just have to change healing surges to 7 (6 rogue +1 Con mod)

Padreigh: Could you use a similar formating like the other? Just quote their posts and fill in your stats (and powers, etc.)
Does resistances stack? (Poison from both armor and neck slot)
Can one use a magic staff as a quarterstaff?
Rest looks good.

Niehaus: Sling att should be +6 (2 level, 2 dex, 2 prof). Rest looks good.

Insight: Any more questions before you post your sheet?


----------



## Insight (Aug 26, 2008)

I've posted my Warlord to the RG thread.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, a magic staff works like a quarterstaff (that is why I got confused and wanted a quarterstaff +2 earlier on ).

According to the DMG (if I remember correctly) resistances do not stack.

Will try and change the formatting.

EDIT: Changed the layout of the CS.

EDIT: I just noticed that we have two characters with slings. So we actually can strike back at archers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Insight, your character looks good, too. But like I said to Padreigh, I would prfer an easier to read formatting. That minimizes mistakes from my side.


Ok, with everybodies character up, and only minor questions, You can discuss here, if your characters should know each other or not. I think we can start posting in the IC thread tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the catch, WD.  For some reason I thought rogue base surges was 5...

Anyway, I think I'll pick up a longbow in case we get sieged or somesuch.  I just can't use sneak attack or any of my powers with it


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW: Insight, I like your 'Machete' quote in your sig 

@Lord Sessadore: You cannot SA with a longbow? Oh, you are right, one of the things I don't like in 4e. Cutting the weapons avaiable for rogues.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd prefer the "five complete strangers brought together by a common noble quest" approach. 
(Alright, for my character "common noble quest" means : killing orcs for fun and profit. )


----------



## Insight (Aug 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Insight, your character looks good, too. But like I said to Padreigh, I would prfer an easier to read formatting. That minimizes mistakes from my side.




I won't be able to make any formatting changes til tonight.  I'll take a look at the other characters and see what I can do to format mine in accordance with the others.


----------



## Insight (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it OK if the two dragonborn characters know each other?  It might make sense (or maybe not... who knows?)

I see Paranthraxus as a sort of crusader.  Perhaps he's been attacking the raiding orcs on his own and has come to Baron Loxlyn's aid after hearing of the call for action.  Or maybe a few of us have been traveling the land, engaging in guerilla attacks against the orcs, and have come to Baron Loxlyn's keep to see if we can find like-minded adventurers to join the cause.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you both for formatting. I know it is a ungrateful job, but it makes the game run more fluid.

(The last time, my sheet was 'bad' formatted)

-----------------------

Padreigh: Strangers with a common cause.

Other thoughts abot knowing each other?


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 26, 2008)

Argivion is in it for the money, plain and simple.

He is a mercenary to the core and would probably have worked for the orcs as well (but they are obviously not hiring ).


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Argivion is in it for the money, plain and simple.
> 
> He is a mercenary to the core and would probably have worked for the orcs as well (but they are obviously not hiring ).



What a heartbreaking story 

Have you read the IC post for the ingame recruitment speech?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

Insight said:


> Is it OK if the two dragonborn characters know each other?  It might make sense (or maybe not... who knows?)




I'm good with that Mordok woud have a more mercenary attitude though, he's not a crusader-y type, but he would know that sticking close to Paranthraxus leads to both wealth and powerful magic items.

His goal is furthering himself as far as he can before the Raven Queen decides to bring him into her fold.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh yeah, can we start posting in the IC yet? or wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> What a heartbreaking story
> 
> Have you read the IC post for the ingame recruitment speech?




You know me. Sob stories are my forte. 

I could've added poor sick little Timurianthiel (also called Timmy) asking me to avenge his parents by killing the orcs who slaughtered them. But I never liked that little brat anyway (or his stupid parents).

Yeah, I read the recruitment speech. 100 GP for defending a lightly fortified village of 30 against the orcs untill the baron's troops show up.

Not too much, but there is always battlefield loot.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to wait for Niehaus and LS (are you ok with shortening your nick?) responses.

But the three who had already statet their relationships are free to post a character description and perhaps some some responses, which doesn't rely on your relationship to the 'missing' characters.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 26, 2008)

I think Nerve would be a stranger to most of the group as well. Though perhaps he's been watching them ... none of you are particularly observant, after all.  I could also definitely see him engaging in guerrilla type tactics, especially if he was fighting solo.  

I think I'll go with the story that he's been watching some or all of you, and followed you when you answered the Baron's call, if you're all ok with that.  In other words, he has a fair idea of who you are, but you don't know who the heck he is.  You might have seen him around the town once or twice, but never really noticed him.  Make sense?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> You know me. Sob stories are my forte.
> 
> I could've added poor sick little Timurianthiel (also called Timmy) asking me to avenge his parents by killing the orcs who slaughtered them. But I never liked that little brat anyway (or his stupid parents).
> 
> ...



And the good relation to someone that might become king...

100gp isn't much. As you have to share it through 5 
Just a joke, it is for each of you.


----------



## Insight (Aug 26, 2008)

How about Paranthraxus and Mordok found the Eladrin Wizard while guerilla-attacking the Orcs and they call came back to the Baron's keep together?  We meet the other two PCs at the keep.  Sound like a plan?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm perfectly fine with shortening it. Lord Sessadore is a bit long to type every time you want to refer to me, haha.  As long as I can tell you're talking to me, I don't care. I've had a lot of nicknames over the course of my life


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

If it is ok with the others, you all can come up with any background you like (and that isn't outright silly).


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 26, 2008)

Insight said:


> How about Paranthraxus and Mordok found the Eladrin Wizard while guerilla-attacking the Orcs and they call came back to the Baron's keep together?  We meet the other two PCs at the keep.  Sound like a plan?



Sounds good to me.  I'll follow in the shadows ... 

As for background for Nerve, he's been on the frontier sort of keeping watch on the orcs.  He's struck at them a few times over the years, but when the orcs finally rallied to invade once again, he knew he needed some help and made a sort of guerrilla fighting retreat, ending up at ... wherever Baron Loxlyn rules. Then the watching and waiting and following of likely candidates for companions began...


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I'd prefer to be on my own in the beginning ... after all, I have no reason being out in the woods on my own, waging a guerilla war on the orcs (a war I am not being paid for to boot ).

So, after his last job as a caravan escort, Argivion probably lingered around town looking for people who'd pay him for protecting them from unpleasant things (or for doing unpleasant things to others). 
He's been in town for a week or maybe two and the baron's offer is the best thing so far.

I have no problem with Nerve following my character around (although he must be bored to death if he follows an umemployed mercenary around).
EDIT: LS' post came up while I was writing my post (and was waiting for the upload). So there actually is a reason for following a jobless merc around.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh, Nerve doesn't get bored. Though watching people is something he'd do if he had nothing else to do . But yes, this time he has a reason (this time...)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

Nerve sounds pretty creepy... just watching people..


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW:
Orcs no longer have their own language, right? They now speak Giant, don't they?


----------



## Insight (Aug 26, 2008)

padreigh said:


> btw:
> Orcs no longer have their own language, right? They now speak giant, don't they?




correct!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 26, 2008)

Heh, so only the bloodthirsty merc wizard can talk to and understand the orcs?  Somehow I don't see any sort of diplomatic solution in our future


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

Bah! orcs ain't worth talkin' to... oh wait I'm not playing a dwarf  

Still... they're not usually known for their diplomacy either.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, Nerve has no love for orcs either.  And I didn't really envision us doing any negotiations anyway ... it just amused me that, if we did, it would be Argivion doing the talking


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Diplomatic solutions for the problem aren't really high priority in this B'n'B game 

But there will be a place for social solutions and great speeches.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 26, 2008)

I definitely plan on burying as many orcs as possible without feeling any guilt 

I was going to ask though, what kind of climate and terrain are we in currently? (And what's the name of the town near the Baron's keep?)  What time of year?  Is it a different climate or terrain around Roxbury and the Eastern Marches? Does any of that really matter for this game?


----------



## Insight (Aug 26, 2008)

Paranthraxus is trained in Diplomacy... but he has a bigger bonus in Intimidate, so I plan on using that more often on the Orcs 

Some of the Orcs might speak Common, you know...

... eh who the hell cares!  Kill, kill, kill!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 26, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> I definitely plan on burying as many orcs as possible without feeling any guilt
> 
> I was going to ask though, what kind of climate and terrain are we in currently? (And what's the name of the town near the Baron's keep?)  What time of year?  Is it a different climate or terrain around Roxbury and the Eastern Marches? Does any of that really matter for this game?



Temperate forests and plains with only small hills. Rainy, near harvest.
Roxbury is just a little bit more than two days away.

The weather (maybe) matters, the name of the town does not


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 26, 2008)

William's father was an adventurer who made a name for himself fighting orcs.  Tho his father doesn't like to talk about his exploits his best friend, a human paladin of Bahamut named Lebousky, would frequently tell tales of there many battles against the orcish fiends.  Lebousky not only planted the dream of someday becoming a great adventurer in William's head he also trained him for the task.  Unfortunatly Willy had trouble abiding by Bahamut's strict code and chose rather to follow Sehanine who is more suited towards his goals and moral code.

William has been fighting the orc's for some time trying to follow in the footsteps of his father as well as his mentor.  I don't see why he wouldn't have met up with all of the other characters somewhere along the way.  He's very sociable and tends to make friends easily.  He's not known for his strength and he gravitates towards those who are more physically strong in hopes that they will compensate for this misgiving.

William would definitely try to buddy up with the Paranthraxus and Mordok or any other race/class known for there strength if their paths cross.  He could have been one of the escorts hired on one of the caravans Argivion protected if that strikes your fancy.  If Nervir was trying to hide from Willy then he more than likely didn't notice him just going by perception vs stealth scores.  Sounds a little shady but I have no problem with Nervir watching William from a distance without his knowledge.

I don't know if this is to in depth for you guys as far as background goes.  I'm more than willing to make it a touch lighter.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm sure Nerve comes off as a little shady and creepy, but he isn't really  He just prefers to size up what he's getting into. Anyway, the reason I asked if you all were ok with that was more to see if you as players were ok with having a slightly unsettling character like that in your party. The other characters, of course, won't likely notice he's following and watching them, so it doesn't matter much what they think 

Shall we get this game rolling? I kind of want to wait until at least one other person starts off in the IC thread so Nerve can sneak up behind and ... introduce himself. Until that happens about all I can do is vaguely describe some strange guy only half-noticed standing in a doorway out of the rain or something...

Edit: that looks like a cool background, Niehaus.  Not too heavy for me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

Enough background to make it a role-playing game, but not so much, that it stands in the way of the action.

Yeah, the IC thread is open. Start to post! 

One last organisation think. I want to use excel maps and Invisible castle for dice rolling. Any objections?


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 27, 2008)

Why does nobody ever want to talk to orcs? 
I mean those guys are probably quite reasonable if you would just take the time and start a nice conversation ... after you chained them to the wall and heated up the iron poker. 

WD, you might want to drop me a PM about the Invisible Castle thingie.


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 27, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> One last organisation think. I want to use excel maps and Invisible castle for dice rolling. Any objections?




I've never used invisible castle but it does not seem to be all that difficult is there anything I should know about it that would make it easier to use?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

It's really easy, just put your PC's name in, and the dice + any modifier seperating multipled dice rolls by a ; 

Ex: Attack Roll and Damage Roll
1d20+10; 1d6+3 

After rolling it'll give you a BBC code to copy, just click on it and paste into the reply here. It'll copy over the link.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 27, 2008)

Excel maps and Invisible Castle rolling are good in my books  Invisible Castle is pretty cool.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, leaving for Roxbury already ...

*starts singing* 'ere we go, 'ere we go, 'ere we go 

Ahem. -clears throat- Sorry, got carried away. 

Any preferences on the spells I should prepare? 
I was thinking Fireball and Acid Arrow.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 28, 2008)

Fireball and Acid arrow sounds good.  I imagine Expeditious Retreat would be a good one for your utility power - I don't anticipate us being on any great precipices until we get to Roxbury at least. (I think expeditious retreat is an encounter power, as well. But the compendium is down, so I can't check).

Edit: Expeditious retreat is, indeed, a daily power.  My bad.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

We're off to see the wizard.... no, what that's not it...

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, it's off to work we go.... well, that's closer...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 28, 2008)

Just as a heads up for everyone, this weekend and over next week I may be scarce, as I'm moving back to school.  I'll do my best to get on here at least once a day, but I may not be able to.  If you don't hear from me for a while feel free to NPC Nerve.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up 

@r1: You didn't post initiative. If you didn't have after the last other player, I will make the roll for you  (relax, I will use IC )


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 29, 2008)

So the good Baron said we get 50 gp of the reward now - is that 50 for each of us?  Should we add that in now?  I'd forgotten that he said that, I was assuming it'd be all at the end


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry about that WD. I've updated my post, woo-hoo good roll


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't forget about the extra +2 for Paranthraxus being close  Good roll!

@Niehaus: When you roll on Invisible Castle, below the result it says "Formatted Versions", and below that are several codes which link to that roll.  The bottom one (called BBCode) is the one you want - if you copy that line and paste it into a post here on ENWorld it will create a link to that roll.  

For example, your initiative: Initiative (1d20+4=13). (I found it with the handy search function ) The code for this is [ url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1711641/]Initiative (1d20+4=13)[ /url] but with no space after the first ['s. 

Make sense?


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 29, 2008)

Initiative (1d20 4=13)

Thank you very much I wasn't sure which link I was supposed to use.  I know it's tough dealing with new players at times thank you for bearing with me.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 29, 2008)

No worries, I'm new to PbP too   It's just one of those things you get shown once and then you know.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2008)

It's not tough at all Niehaus, everyone had the same questions when we started, and I've always enjoyed paying forward the help people passed onto me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Question:

Shall we start the first combat, or wait a little longer for Insight?


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, I am always in favour of violence and bloodshed (especially since I will not be near a PC with a working internet connection on the weekends).

But you want to wait I am okay with WD taking over Argivion.


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry, all.  I've been involved with some political stuff the past few days.  I'll take care of the combat stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Well, I am always in favour of violence and bloodshed (especially since I will not be near a PC with a working internet connection on the weekends).
> 
> But you want to wait I am okay with WD taking over Argivion.



You can always PM me (or  post in the OOC thread or on the Karatas board) some 'if..., then' sentences. Like The power or tactic you want to use in the first round.



Insight said:


> Sorry, all.  I've been involved with some political stuff the past few days.  I'll take care of the combat stuff.



Ok, see you in the IC thread


----------



## Insight (Aug 29, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> You can always PM me (or  post in the OOC thread or on the Karatas board) some 'if..., then' sentences. Like The power or tactic you want to use in the first round.




Do you want the rest of us to start posting tactics, or should we wait?  I should point out that I'm not going to be available at all tomorrow (Saturday) and only sporadically Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Padreigh (Aug 29, 2008)

Just posted my first action. 
I am not too familiar with the 4th Edition yet, so any corrections, hints etc are welcome.

WD, I sent a PM about what basic tactics my character will employ if you carry on fighting during the weekend.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

@everyone: You can post your action even if it is not your turn, if you like. If the action beomes invalid, you can repost a new one.


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 29, 2008)

It seems like this might be the only encounter before we take an extended rest what does the party think about using dailies and action points in this encounter.  It couldn't hurt to use one daily and your action point based on WD's description we're pretty beat and dying to sleep in a real bed with a roof over our heads.  But if the town is besieged I don't know if we'll have the opportunity to rest.

From an IC perspective after traveling for 3 days without any action Willy would give his first chance at excitement this journey all he's got, but I don't want to tactically gimp the party in later encounters.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 29, 2008)

I was thinking about that too.  I don't think there's any problem burning action points, worst case is that you are without an AP for one encounter (which is essentially what happens this encounter if you don't use it).  

With dailies ... I think I'd still wait and see how the fight goes.  If it won't pose problems just using encounters and at-wills I don't really see the point of burning dailies on it (other than to be awesome ).  

On a somewhat related note, I forget - are Eyes of Gruumsh elites?  If so I may be in more trouble than I thought ...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Aug 29, 2008)

@r1: Remember, with close and area effects you make one attack roll for each target.  That gives you 2 more chances to not roll abysmally


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm assuming that D4 attacked Mordok because he was adjacent rather than risking an OA to move around him and hit William.  So just D1 is close to my character?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> I'm assuming that D4 attacked Mordok because he was adjacent rather than risking an OA to move around him and hit William.  So just D1 is close to my character?



Actually, was close, William succeeded in killing him. If you want to move afterwards, just post it here in the OOC thread.


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 29, 2008)

Are we supposed to be rolling for attacks against our characters as well?


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> Are we supposed to be rolling for attacks against our characters as well?



No, I just hadn't enough time to roll yesterday.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

Niehaus, can you explain your movement, please? Green is difficult terrain, and I see no path to reach m12 with 5 square movement. (Or do you run?)

Edit: Nearly the same question to Insight!


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 30, 2008)

That is my fault I thought dark green was difficult and the light was still normal.  In that case I'll amend my movement to G-15 so that I'm standing beside R1 and Divine Challenge him.  Not going to use my action point or encounter power at this time tho.  Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> That is my fault I thought dark green was difficult and the light was still normal.  In that case I'll amend my movement to G-15 so that I'm standing beside R1 and Divine Challenge him.  Not going to use my action point or encounter power at this time tho.  Sorry about the confusion.



No problem, perhaps I was not clear enough in my description.


----------



## Insight (Aug 30, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Niehaus, can you explain your movement, please? Green is difficult terrain, and I see no path to reach m12 with 5 square movement. (Or do you run?)
> 
> Edit: Nearly the same question to Insight!




Paranthraxus spends an Action Point to gain an extra move action before his attack.  He should be in square M14 prior to using Warlord's Strike.

@everyone: Remember, if you spend an action point and I can see you, you regain 6 lost hp.  Also, if you are under an effect that a save ends, you can immediately make a saving throw with a +4 bonus to the roll.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 30, 2008)

@Insight: Understood. Roll an OA vs the Eye, please.

@Padreigh: Your reflex should be 18
5 int + 2 lvel +1 Amulet


----------



## Niehaus (Aug 30, 2008)

Insight said:


> @everyone: Remember, if you spend an action point and I can see you, you regain 6 lost hp. Also, if you are under an effect that a save ends, you can immediately make a saving throw with a +4 bonus to the roll.




Yeah I realized that when I changed my actions because I couldn't hit reach the Eye.  Decided to save the AP till I take some damage.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

First round completed. Post your actions for the second round, please.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 1, 2008)

Somehow I can't find Argivion on the map... 

And I got three questions.

1) Concealment does not help against Burst, Blast and Area attacks, right?

2) Standing up is a move action which grants an Attack of Opportunity?

3) If I attack lying prone with an Area or Burst attack: do I get a penalty?

@WD: I think I forgot to add the amulett's bonus to Will and Fort as well.

EDIT: Argivion's position is marked with a V? Is that correct?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Somehow I can't find Argivion on the map...
> 
> And I got three questions.
> 
> ...




Sorry. I don't know why I used a V and not an A. Next map will have the correct letter.

1) Yes.
2) Move, but no OA.
3) By RAW (read as written) I would say no penality...

Yes, the 'V' is an 'A'


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 1, 2008)

Excellent. And another thing: 
Can I fire both "Ice Rays" at one target?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Excellent. And another thing:
> Can I fire both "Ice Rays" at one target?



I think yes, but it doesn't increase the damage... 

Really, I think 2x (1d10+mod)+immobolize a bit much foe a 3rd level encounter spell.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

Waiting for Insight. I hoped for one post / day, excluding weekends.

That is typical me, forgetting to mention posting frequency.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm not sure where Insight is, but in Canada (and I'm pretty sure the US) today is a holiday, so that could explain where he's at.  Probably why r1 hasn't posted today as well.  

On a brighter note, looks like my moving hasn't slowed the game down  I'll be settled in my new place tonight/tomorrow. Though I'll be in school instead of working now, so my posting will likely be shifted to later in the day than it has been so far.  I'll still post at least once a day though.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Mordok and the orcs to go before I post but I'm here and ready.


----------



## Insight (Sep 2, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> I'm waiting for the Mordok and the orcs to go before I post but I'm here and ready.




You don't have to wait; WD said to post what you want to do and he'll adjust when the time comes.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, a crit! 

Methinks the Eye of Gruumsh might be in trouble. 

@WD
Argivion is still prone according to the Conditions tab.
Are you going to change that later or is it not possible to get up and cast a spell in the same turn?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

I will change it.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, as Lord S. pointed out it was a holiday here, I celebrated our Labour day by relaxing with the family. I'll update this morning


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 2, 2008)

So we have three people (Nervir, Paranthraxus and me) attacking the Eye and one going after R1 (unless Nerve gets a chance to hit R2), correct?

As far as I can see it it might be best if Mordok went for R2, ignoring D4, till Paranthraxus and Nerve have finished off the Eye.

William should be more than able to keep R1 busy and I'll just keep firing at any hostiles I can see (maybe I can take out that annoying drudge).

We should finish them all off. Any survivors might cause problems later on ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

LS, post complete ooc posts, like your last one in the IC thread, in a showblock or the OOC thread, please.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 2, 2008)

Oops!  Sorry about that, I'll avoid that in the future.  Looks like I'm going after the Eye though (and hopefully I can actually land a hit on him next round )


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

No problem. Thanks for changing your post.

@Insight: Post complete ooc posts, like your last one in the IC thread, in a showblock or the OOC thread, please. 	​


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 2, 2008)

WD, you noticed r1's post, right?  So now we're waiting for you to update


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I was delinquent. Thanks for waiting, and I promise to keep up with the posting rates...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

I wanted today, because it was rather late here, as r1 posted.  Now it seems they changed some of the script of the site. I cannot access smilies or any other quick-formatting buttons. It is a nightmare. I hope it will be better in some hours.  Do you expirience the same problem?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah I'm can't get any of the formatting stuff to work either it's rather odd.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 3, 2008)

Same here. And it's even slower then usual (although that could be Eircom's fault ...)


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2008)

Well things seem back to normal (yesterday was awful for the slow-downs)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Well things seem back to normal (yesterday was awful for the slow-downs)




An half hour ago, it worked. But now everything is broken for me again. I can live with slowdowns, but not having to write 5 'signs?' instead of hitting enter...


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2008)

*sigh* you're right...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Seems ok now. I will try to make an update...


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 4, 2008)

hmm

just wanted to test the sight for myself to see if it works.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks okay again. 

And it is quite fast as well ...

So, no more excuses, WD.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Updated, Sorry for the delay.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2008)

Not your fault WD so no need to apologize, enworld was acting all wonky yesterday,


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 4, 2008)

Somehow Orcs are tougher than I remembered ... 
The minions are down, but the "heavies" are still pretty much unharmed (and still have healing powers).
I just hope Nervir and Paranthraxus take out that bloody Eye this turn.

Otherwise I'll propbably use Acid Arrow and hope for the best (although I really don't want to spend/waste a Daily Power at a Lvl 3 scouting party).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Somehow Orcs are tougher than I remembered ...
> The minions are down, but the "heavies" are still pretty much unharmed (and still have healing powers).
> I just hope Nervir and Paranthraxus take out that bloody Eye this turn.
> 
> Otherwise I'll propbably use Acid Arrow and hope for the best (although I really don't want to spend/waste a Daily Power at a Lvl 3 scouting party).




They are getting tougher was my first thought after the kobold ambush in KotS. And now we are going to be sayed by a group of kobolds with a goblin chief...

@all: Remember, I never said this to be the only encounter this day. Fire away with your encounters, but think about your dailies.

BTW, because it is B'n'B style, the encounter is worth 720xp, 'easy' for a party of your level and size. It is a bit of a learning curve from this to the next encounter...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 4, 2008)

To throw in my 2 cents, just because they're taking more than 2 rounds to take down doesn't mean we have to throw dailies at them. It seems that most monsters in 4e take about 4 hits to take out, so no need to worry yet  I wouldn't say we're doing bad.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Updated! Needing William's action to finish the round


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe I am just too cautious when it comes to "upgraded" orcs. 
But I still have nightmares from encountering orcs in another system... 

@WD One word: Orkensturm.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with Lord S., if we were to take them down in a round or two that'd be a little too easy. I find I'm usually too cautious with my dailies, so if you want to use them knock yourself out Padreigh.

In the KK game I didn't even get a chance to use mine...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, as long as the Eye has 58 HP or fewer, he's down this round. That'll just leave us with the two raiders, and that shouldn't be very hard.  R1 still has his surge power left (I think), but the other used his already, so it should be pretty much just mopping up now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

renau1g said:


> ...
> 
> In the KK game I didn't even get a chance to use mine...



Yes, I didn't get the chance either...


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey WD, you doing anything exciting during Oktoberfest? 

I was thinking of going this year... but then I had twins and can't afford it now. I really want to go, we'll see in a couple of years.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

renau1g said:


> Hey WD, you doing anything exciting during Oktoberfest?
> 
> I was thinking of going this year... but then I had twins and can't afford it now. I really want to go, we'll see in a couple of years.



No. I got two small children myself and should really learn more for my final exam next year. Perhaps we will see each other next year there?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry for the delay on my post work was brutal today and I did not have a chance to get online.  I've posted my update.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

Round 3 completed. Post actions for round 4, please.

-> I have rolled one OA for Nerve.
-> I have spend a healing surge for Mordok after Para's Inspiring Word.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 6, 2008)

Insight is there some reason your able to roll 1d8 for inspiring word that I'm not seeing?  Because I'd really like to do that with my own warlord's inspiring word.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm still waiting for Mordok's action. But it was weekend 

Would like to finish the round Tuesday at the latest.

Edit: I just saw this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4456032#post4456032

I will update today and NPC Mordok for the required time.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

Updated!

Post your actions, please. I don't think R" will kill any of you, so just post all of you 

@Insight: Sorry for spoiling your tactics. But  you cannot shift on difficult terrain. Next time, I will give you a warning. But this fight is almost over.


----------



## Insight (Sep 8, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Updated!
> 
> Post your actions, please. I don't think R" will kill any of you, so just post all of you
> 
> @Insight: Sorry for spoiling your tactics. But  you cannot shift on difficult terrain. Next time, I will give you a warning. But this fight is almost over.




Ah, OK.  I guess I wasn't paying close enough attention to the terrain.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2008)

If I'm proceeding to fast, give me a wink, please.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 8, 2008)

Seems like a good pace to me.  I'm ready to mix it up in Roxbury!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

Man, the "wooden pallisades" the Baron told us about are just 6 foot tall wooden fences?  That's unfortunate  I doubt we'll have the time to fix the defenses up before the orcs arrive either.  

WD, just wondering if any of us have an idea of how many orcs we'll be facing here?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

Why do employers always exaggerate when they are talking about how places are defended, how many men they have at their disposition etc. 

I am pretty sure that we'll also have to hold out more than just three days. 

Let's just hope that we have a day or so to bolster the defences...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> ...
> 
> WD, just wondering if any of us have an idea of how many orcs we'll be facing here?




No  But it is more than one tribe 

PS: I added some descripion to the above post and will write a new post now!


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

I like where your going with this.  I've always had a soft spot for story lines where the odds are stacked against you.

You know it just occurred to me that the town may have already been taken over.  With their defenses this meager and the amount of time it took us to get here I probably should not have been to quick to knock.  It'd be my luck there are orcs guarding the other side of the gate.  

Oh William what sort of trouble have you gotten me into now.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2008)

Assuming Roxbury hasn't been taken over, I have a few simple ideas that can be quickly implemented to bolster the defenses.

1. Reinforce the walls with mud.  We already know the fields are bogs, so we have a ready source of mud.  If we pack mud against the inside of the walls, it would seriously improve the walls' strength.

2. Sharpen the tops of the wall and/or add sharp stakes to the top of the wall.  Obviously, the orcs could still climb over the wall, so we need to impede their progress.

3. Have the villagers craft watch towers or platforms atop their homes.  These should be simple to build, assuming we have a ready source of lumber.  In addition to this, if we can arm some of the villagers with bows or spears, this would be a plus.

4. Ready fire pits inside the walls.  Essentially, dig ditches inside the wall and load the ditches with flammable materials (dry wood, oily rags, etc).  We only light them up if the orcs are actually coming.  What we can do with the fire pits?  Well, we can give our archers flaming arrows or, in a worst case scenario, light the walls on fire to keep the orcs at bay.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

The wet mud should also help against flaming arrows.

Caltrops are quickly produced, provided the smithy has the materials needed.

I also have no scruples about taking each and every knife, fork, hat pin and so in the villlage. Those we could break off and attach to the fence, with the business end pointing outside. Should slow climbers down ...

Huge amounts of boiling water are also nice if you find a spot where you can drop it on the orcs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad to see your involvement into the story 

I updated my last post.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

Well at least some of the villagers are still alive.  I like the mud and the pit idea if we have time to shore up the defenses of the town it might save time to use the mud from the pit we dig to pack against the wall.

If there are 30 people in the village I would assume we'd have 10-15 good laborers at least to help with the ditch while the others could gather the materials needed for makeshift caltrops.  But judging by the nature of their defenses it does not seem like they will be very interested in helping to shore them up.


----------



## garyh (Sep 9, 2008)

From the IC thread:



Padreigh said:


> Argivion scoffs. "It is actually what I expected ... maybe even a little better."
> He quickly scans the village. "If they have a smithy here I might have some ideas how to improve the defences. And we should get those peasants to work on the walls, maybe let them dig a trench and some pits."




You're going to armor up the van, aren't you?  Please say you're going to armor up the van!

Garyh, still following along, and hoping they've shown the A-Team in Ireland so you get the joke...


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

I pity the fool who lives in a country where there is no A-Team on the telly.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

Those sound like good plans to me. I especially like taking all the pointy metal bits from around town and shoving them into the wall, haha. Mind you, that could just give them footholds to get over the walls easier.  

Hmmm ... no stone buildings in the village, are there? It would be nice if there was something made of stone that we could fall back to should the worst happen. Also, we should get some of the villagers to finish building that "wall". As long as the lumber is available, building 30 ft. of a really sturdy fence doesn't take very long. 

Also, can any of us tell which god the temple is devoted to? Probably doesn't matter, I'm just curious.


----------



## garyh (Sep 9, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> I pity the fool who lives in a country where there is no A-Team on the telly.






I love it when a joke comes together.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

WD said "God of Civilisation" so it's Erathis I'd say.

If this was WoD or Shadowrun I'd also put cow dung on the pointy bits. But in 4th Ed. we are all good guys, right? 

The temple would be my choice for a "last stand" ... why the heck does "The Alamo" cross my mind?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

Right, I remember now.  Erathis was what I was thinking as well. I was also thinking of using the temple as the last stand, but that's partly because I was thinking it was made of stone for some reason  Either the temple or the great hall would probably be the best buildings to make a stand in, though the temple would be better for the people's morale I would think. But I don't remember the Alamo 

If we have time, Nerve would greatly enjoy setting up some spiked pit traps with camo over the top  I think he'll be scouting around outside the town for the most part, though, acting as the advance warning 

Edit: Bah, I'm a smiley-holic.

Edit part 2: I like that tracking is just a part of the Perception skill now - means that Nerve is awesome at tracking  Should help with scoutiness.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd be really cool if we could set up the town as a decoy designed to provoke the orcs into a trap.  Hide in the woods or mud of the fields then when they attack spring a trap of some kind and ambush them from behind.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah ... except that our villagers probably don't stand a chance against any of the orcs in single combat. If you meant just us springing an attack that could work, except that to surround the village we're be really spread out.  That plan has potential though.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, unfortunately I don't think that the villagers would play along. 
They'd have to abandon their belongings and hide in the middle of nowhere,hoping that those mercenary guys know what they are doing.

(And there is always one child which starts crying or runs back for her dolly or gets lost and wanders off right into the Orcish horde or whatever )

EDIT: I assumed that you meant luring the Orcs into an empty village.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah it's would be rather tough to hide 30 men women and children while we lay in wait for the enemy.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope the last post isn't to much fast forward.

It is really nice to see you making plans that seem like a combination of A-Team and Rambo 

This will be my first skill challenge. Be nice, please.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

I am torn between abandoning the village and defending it.

But I think I'll go for defending the place. A cross-country forced march with children isn't going to be fun... and here we have at least some cover.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmmm ... well, Nerve does prefer the wild to buildings, but he knows how much easier it would be to defend people in a place with walls.  If they could fight and sneak and move fast leaving would be better, I think, but they're not really any of those, so staying is probably better.  We'll know where they're coming from, which area they're most likely to attack, and walls (however shoddy) can control where they go. The town is much more defensible than a hill in the middle of nowhere.

I vote we try to convince them to stay in the village.

Just to clarify, this is an entirely out of character vote, right? What I mean is that our characters aren't making the vote, we are. So whichever way the vote goes our characters are more or less united in that decision?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

> So whichever way the vote goes our characters are more or less united in that decision?



It seems to have to be this way. The skill challenge rules just assume all characters work for a common goal...

On the bright side, we have two votes for the same action until now.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, this is OOC. Argivion would also prefer the wilds (at least I'd be able to use my Nature skill there ) but sees the defensive benefits this place has to offer.

Although: Depending on the terrain we might shake off any pursuing orcs if we act fast and avoid the roads (and do not take any carts etc. along).

Decisions, decisions ...


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

Although we could really have an in-game discussion between the characters. Just tell Adelmar "Excuse us for five minutes" and off we go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Do it!! 

But there is the ooc imperativ to come up with a common goal!


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

William is always a fan of the tricky way out as opposed to the most logical, while success is very important he'd rather  it with style and a touch of cunning.  He's more willing to go along with a plan that involves deceiving the orcs into a compromising position than anything else.

If I were to vote OOC I would vote to stay but defending on the run sounds cool too.

WD do we need to roll for initative before the skill challenge starts and what are the key skills we're using?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 9, 2008)

It's basically the choice between The Alamo/Zulu/Seven Samurais on the one hand or Rambo-meets-40s Style Western on the other hand. 

Both scenarios are cool.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

I hope were not messing up the plan to much WD last thing I want to do is screw up your campaign.  The whole situation seems really cool.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2008)

I vote for defending the village.  I gave a bunch of suggestions above and there have been others.  I don't see any reason to destroy the village (although as a last resort, yes).  I don't think trying to ambush the orcs will work as we want.  

Plus, we have no idea how many orcs we might be facing.  Can we successfully ambush 50 orcs?  I doubt it.  Can we successfully defend against 50 orcs inside the village?  Probably.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with Insight.  An ambush, while cool, only works if we know what we're up against.  I think we could possibly set up a couple of choke points with obstacles/traps to fall back on in town.  Maybe it would be a good idea to talk with the NPC's about defenses.  It is their village maybe they have some ideas or suggestions we can build on.


----------



## Insight (Sep 9, 2008)

To be brutally honest, I don't plan to ask for their suggestions.  All I want is their OK to take charge, and then I plan to implement whatever _we_ decide is best.  If these villagers had a clue about defending their village, they'd have done it by now.

 <----- added so I don't come off as a jerk!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 9, 2008)

Heh, you have a point though, Insight. I think about all that they could contribute at this point is telling us what kind of materials are available and doing manual labour  It's pretty clear that they aren't really cut out for designing fortifications.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 9, 2008)

Is there a specific strategy every one would like to use going into this skill challenge.  Looks like William and Paranthraxus are the only two trained in Diplomacy so they could have them to all the talking, while Argivion and Nerve provide all the info with Nature and History checks.  The Paladin and Warlord would also bluff but their bonus to diplomacy is almost double their bluff.

There really isn't a need for a strat tho I guess we could just do it off the cuff.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmm ... so if our objective in the skill challenge is to convince them to stay, but we fail the skill challenge, does that mean that we have to defend them on the move? That thought just occurred to me (ie that things might not go as we would like them to )

Edit: another point against leaving the village - to evade the main orc force while on the move we'd have to avoid the roads.  So, then, how would we meet up with the good baron's men, who are on their way to rescue us?


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> Is there a specific strategy every one would like to use going into this skill challenge.  Looks like William and Paranthraxus are the only two trained in Diplomacy so they could have them to all the talking, while Argivion and Nerve provide all the info with Nature and History checks.  The Paladin and Warlord would also bluff but their bonus to diplomacy is almost double their bluff.
> 
> There really isn't a need for a strat tho I guess we could just do it off the cuff.




Other skills could also come into play: History (stories of other villages destroyed by the orcs) and Intimidate (scaring them into staying) come immediately to mind.  Paranthraxus is good at both of those.

EDIT: Remember, though, if we come up with a feasible strategy in game in terms of how we deal with this, WD is well within his rights to grant us circumstance bonuses to our skill checks.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I think we'll be fine just wondering out loud while I wait for the rolls.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually, we don't even have to ask them if they are okay with us taking charge. 

If I remember correctly, our employer is their liege. And we have (that is: I have ) a written contract, charging us with the defence of Roxbury.
Case closed, as far as I am concerned. Although it would be of course polite to ask them.

Yeah, I think we should just dig in and kill any orc which is getting to close to the village. This way we might have a chance.

And regarding skills: Argivion is quite good at history as well. Nature might help in explaining them why trekking across country is a bad move and Religion might help as well. We could tell them what Erathis thinks of people who abbandon temples and villages to flee from barbarians.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

I imagine that even if we fail the skill challenge their still going to go along with our plans, but we'll probably get a bonus if we succeed.  They may help us fortify the village as opposed to lock themselves in the temple if we win them over in the skill challenge.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

WD when you say primary skill difficulty 22 does that mean the three skills listed on the primary list require a 22 or better for a success?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, moderate for level 4-6 is 17. For skill DCs, you add 5. (p.42 DMG)


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

That's what I thought.  Just checking.

I've been running some of the Living Forgotten Realm games for our local group and they incorporate a lot of Skill Challenges in those adventures.  So far my players have only succeeded in 2 out of 6 skill challenges, but the last game they did not have any Charisma based characters so Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate all took big hits.  I've put a couple in my own adventure's but they haven't quit turned out like I'd hoped.  I'm glad you put one in here, really excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Would "Knowledge: History" help in reminiding them of their obligation to their liege lord?
Or is that a different skill? I am a bit lost with the new skills, to be honest...

Oh, and:

Knowledge: Religion (like I mentioned above) would be of no help whatsoever?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

History covers wars, legends, customs, traditions, laws...

I would say you can use it.

No to Religion.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

I start to like History. 

WD, you could just summarize Argivion's speech as :

_Ὦ ξεῖν᾿, ἀγγέλλειν Λακεδαιμονίοις ὅτι τῇδε / κείμεθα τοῖς κείνων ῥήμασι πειθόμενοι _

_(in case the letters are not supported: Ō xein' ángelléin Lakedáimonióis hoti tēde | kéimetha tóis keinōn rhēmasí peithoménoi.)_


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> I start to like History.
> 
> WD, you could just summarize Argivion's speech as :
> 
> ...



_Traveler, announce the Lakedaimoniens that we lie here, as it was instructed._


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't believe I rolled a freaking *2* on my Intimidate...


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, there is not much I could offer. Argivion sucks at Intimidation and Diplomacy. I can't think about anything for Nature.

And I already played the "Customs and Laws" card. 

Do you people think that it might help if I show those guys the contract stating that we are suppossed to defend Roxbury and that there is nothing about leading them on a merry chase through the wilderness in the contract?
Would this justify another History roll?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

Hint, hint

Nature includes knowledge about the savage rituals of the orcs and the dangers of the surrounding woodsm including the rain damaged ways...


I will update after LS's post, because, I would like to remain in something like a round system.

The challenges seem a bit hard as written in the DMG...


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe we should start doing some support rolls to help give others +2 to their checks. We're only one failure away from failing the whole thing.

I agree with you WD.  In the adventures written by WotC they don't seem to add the +5 that it mentions in the DMG for skill checks.  Though the +5 does make sense when it comes to skill checks those of us who have a +11 to certain skills still have to roll an 11 or higher to get a success.  When you need twice the amount of successes as failures this system seems to set you up to lose.  That might be why they don't add the +5.

I think this is a section of the DMG that wasn't tested as heavily.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, the problem is not lack of support. The Intimidate DC was lowered to 17 due to the History check, after all.

The problem is that we have a 30-50 % chance of failure (roughly; depending on the character and the skill) but need six succsses before we roll 3 failures. 
(History is my best skill and I have a 35% chance of failure, but only thanks to the racial bonus and the fact that Intelligence happens to be the most important attribute.)

As far as I am concerned the whole skill challenge system needs some tweaking.

Oh well, we have to work with what we got. If this skill challenge fails I have no scruples to use force to get those peasants in line. Sometimes a spell says more than 1000 words ... 

@WD
I am not risking a Nature roll. I got a measly + 8 on that. 

Edit: Did not see Niehaus' edit.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't thing that aid another will work in a skill challenge.

But you can use Group Skill Checks.

Each of you rolls the same skill. The appointed leader's check decides about success and failure. The other give a +2 bonus or -2 penality.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

We could have the rest of us support your nature check which would bump it up to +14 if we thought that was necessary.  But I'd much rather support some one who has a +11 or 13 to a skill to give us an even better shot a success.  But all this could be for naught if Nerve doesn't make his check we're done.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

Your not done... your on your way through the woods, with slow carts on muddy ways, trying to escape the horde


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, the bonus would only be added if you all succeed at your rolls. If you fail it's a -2 (just like WD said).

Well, if we were to try this I would go for another history roll. My +14 is a good starting point.

Well, everything is up to Nervir now anyway...


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Your not done... your on your way through the woods, with slow carts on muddy ways, trying to escape the horde




Au contraire. 
I'll be off in the other direction looking for a new employer.
Luckily I am fluent in the Orcish dialect of Giant.


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I don't thing that aid another will work in a skill challenge.
> 
> But you can use Group Skill Checks.
> 
> Each of you rolls the same skill. The appointed leader's check decides about success and failure. The other give a +2 bonus or -2 penality.




Could we do that to bolster my Intimidate, or is that ship sailed?  The reason I ask is that we have several people who are good at intimidate and we could easily make a DC 17 if we get bonuses from multiple successes.


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Well, the bonus would only be added if you all succeed at your rolls. If you fail it's a -2 (just like WD said).
> 
> Well, if we were to try this I would go for another history roll. My +14 is a good starting point.
> 
> Well, everything is up to Nervir now anyway...




I got a 28 on my first check (Diplomacy).  Do I get a bonus to anything?


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

I should point out that Skill Challenges have been changed in the official errata.  They have tried to make it easier to succeed.  WD, are you using the errata'd rules or the printed ones?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 10, 2008)

The best I've got is a +9 with Insight, and you're putting all our eggs in my basket?? Yikes ... I'd just as soon pass, thank you.  Not that I don't want to take part in the skill challenge ... I just don't want to fail it all. 40% chance to flunk the challenge if I roll. Unless I use Thievery to sabotage their carts ... hmmm. That seems out of scope for this skill challenge though.

Wait ... what about a creative use of something like Stealth? If, say, I sneak away, around behind the villagers, come up behind the leader of the ones who want to leave, and put the point of a dagger or rapier against his back to make a point that there's no way they'll survive out there? Would that work?


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can aid another.  I'll have to check the errata when I get home.  Also, the errata'd version doesnt force everyone to participate if they are likely to make the challenge fail.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 10, 2008)

Insight said:


> I'm pretty sure you can aid another.  I'll have to check the errata when I get home.  Also, the errata'd version doesnt force everyone to participate if they are likely to make the challenge fail.



Using the errata'd skill DCs would also make it much easier - they basically just took 5 off of all the DCs in the table on pg 42 of the DMG.

If you want me to make a roll I can, but it will most likely result in failing the skill challenge ...


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

I was unaware they errata'd the process. Is it in the compendium at dndinsider.com?

If Nerve can infact delay does that mean we're up to Argivion?  If he can't delay I like the idea of stealthing up behind Gunter and suprising him maybe it could even give Paranthrax a bonus to his Intimidate check.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's the link to the official errata (or updates, as they're calling them).


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow it really looks like they made it alot easier as far as the DC's go, and took out some of the structure that bogged it down like an established initative order with forced turns.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 10, 2008)

Well, to be honest, even if they changed it I'd say we should just go along with what WD declared first and live with it. 
I have always been a proponent of not changing stuff in the middle of a scene. 

And it might be fun to force the villagers into doing what is best for them.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 10, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Well, to be honest, even if they changed it I'd say we should just go along with what WD declared first and live with it.
> I have always been a proponent of not changing stuff in the middle of a scene.
> 
> And it might be fun to force the villagers into doing what is best for them.




Agreed.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I don't really like changing things halfway through either. If WD wants to change it after this challenge, that's fine by me, but we should probably finish this one under the same rules that we started it.


----------



## Insight (Sep 10, 2008)

Technically, if we're going in initiative order, we've only failed once.  I went twice and failed the second one.  That second one technically hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

I will make a half-way change. DCs stay for this one, but I allow Nerve to stay out of the challenge. No forced paticipation.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok. I think I'll just hang back on this one then. I really do want to participate, but Nerve isn't really too good at social stuff, and I'd rather we didn't blow this one. Sorry guys.

Edit: Heh, I was thinking of taking Warrior of the Wild with Nature training instead of Skill Training: Bluff... guess I should've done that  Then I'd have a +11 Nature instead of a +7 Bluff.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

So we've basically done round one and it's my turn again, right?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah if LS is sitting the skill challenge out it would be your turn.  And if gain a success then it would be your turn again because Insight and I have already gone.  It looks like I'm done, we'll either win or lose before it gets to my turn in the initiative in the 3rd round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah, make your roll. If you like, you can make two attempts at once (for round 1 and round two.)


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Right. Posted my second attempt. 
Number 3 might take a while ... I am slowly running out of ideas...

EDIT: With no more rolls on History things are even worse.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Actually I'd like to sit the 3rd round out. 
I don't want to risk a Nature roll.

Maybe we could now go for Diplomacy or Intimidation again (it is still a DC 17 for Intimidation if I remember correctly).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Insight said:


> I got a 28 on my first check (Diplomacy).  Do I get a bonus to anything?



No, just some of the secondary skills bring some 'special' benefits, but they may only used once (the skills).

@Padreigh: If you make very good IC post, using Religin, I may allow a roll vs 27 (yes, I stay with the old DCs for this one...)

Or you can take an outtime and we have only Para and William left in the challenge...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Actually I'd like to sit the 3rd round out.
> I don't want to risk a Nature roll.




See my above post.



> Maybe we could now go for Diplomacy or Intimidation again (it is still a DC 17 for Intimidation if I remember correctly).



No, it is at 22 again. Para and William used each Intimidate.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, rolling for Religion against DC 27 is even more likely to fail then rolling for Nature against DC 22. 

So, yes, I leave it to the diplomats. 
Charisma has to be good for something, after all.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

Excellent post Padreigh even better since it was backed up by an equally good roll.

WD did we get any bonuses for the sucessful intimidation check?  I take it that since we've already gotten one successful intimidation we can't do another since it's a secondary skill.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

If the intimidation check had included the danger of the orcs, I would give a bonus on Nature checks.

It looks like doing diplomacy is your best bet.

Do you want to make seperate rolls or appoint a 'leader'?

Hint: If William succeeds, we will only need one more success from Para. And if he fails, I can go further with the story...


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> If the intimidation check had included the danger of the orcs, I would give a bonus on Nature checks.
> 
> It looks like doing diplomacy is your best bet.
> 
> ...




Paranthraxus' best check is going to be Intimidate (+13), but Diplomacy isn't bad (+11).  I'd prefer we use a group check in case I roll a freaking 2 again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

You cannot use Intimidate again. Please edit your post and roll diplomacy instead.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

@Insight
Wow. Invisible Castle seems to really hate you ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

No need for editing anymore, Insight.

Next time I will use the new DCs.

But two 2s and a 4 in a Skill check?...

Will update the IC thread soon.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Lords, Ladies and Gentlebeings, time to look up the wilderness and trekking rules. 

Why is it that there is never a ranger around when you need one?


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

The thing that I find ridiculous is that you can roleplay your heart out, come up with plausible and well-founded reasoning, and still roll a 2.  You know what, screw the villagers _and_ Invisible Castle.  If they leave, let em leave.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Insight said:


> The thing that I find ridiculous is that you can roleplay your heart out, come up with plausible and well-founded reasoning, and still roll a 2.  You know what, screw the villagers _and_ Invisible Castle.  If they leave, let em leave.



I'm sorry, if I upset you. But we agreed to stay with the old rules for this one. And I would have give you a bonus, if the rolls were really narrow (and I didn't count the second intimidate failure). But the rolls were to bad.

I hope you are upset by IC and not by my game


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I'm sorry, if I upset you. But we agreed to stay with the old rules for this one. And I would have give you a bonus, if the rolls were really narrow (and I didn't count the second intimidate failure). But the rolls were to bad.
> 
> I hope you are upset by IC and not by my game




No, it's just that the rules make it irrelevant how well you play your character and it's all determined by a random roll.  That just doesn't make sense to me.  I should have some way in which to influence my outcome.

I might as well have posted:

Paranthraxus growls at the villagers.

Roll...


... and the outcome would have been the same.  So why bother trying to roleplay if it doesn't affect anything?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok then, perhaps I will use the Skill Challenge rules only for non social encounters from now on (like tracking, etc).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

I will promise you, that the villagers will regret their decicsion... 

No, I'm not on your side, but I like slaughter. You cannot say 'slaughter' without 'laughter'


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

I am very much in favour of dropping the skill challenge when it comes to social situations. You can still roll, though (basically to check if the "Charisma 8, no Diplomacy skill fighter" really just managed to give that rousing speech his player just recited. )


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

I have no problem staying with the same DC's before I read the errata I had no idea things had changed.  We had some bad rolls those are the breaks.  It's one of the exciting things about dnd you never know where the rolls are gona take you it adds an extra element to the story telling.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the skill challenge system it gives you the chance to lose encounter and continue the story.  I'm fine with keeping them but I don't want every one to feel frustrated.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

I understand your concerns. and trust me. This failed check will not destroy this adventure, but will add a bit extra complication. And it was the only social Skill Challenge planned. The other will use the new Dcs, too.

I found something that reminded me on your brave, friendly and heroic group :

Looking For Group » Page 97

--------

For a really bit example of the working of a Skill Challenge read this:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/238016-fall-manlich-horrible-affairs-come-after-3.html

and

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/237777-logoss-destroyers-recruiting-3.html


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

I never expected this skill challenge to ruin the adventure. That would be sloppy planning and that is something I am not really used to when you are behind the screen 
(usually you have far too many contingency plans )

And more complications just means more fun, at least as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah I'm ready to rock bring on Gaurd duty!


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyway, I expect the orcs to attack at night anyway (do they have low-light or darkvision in 4th Ed.?).
And the villagers won't leave with a bunch of Orcs directly in front of the village. Problem solved. 

Oh, if I am totally wrong:
Any villager that leaves has to leave food, bandages etc behind. I'll personally search every one of them at the gate before they run away.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> Yeah I'm ready to rock bring on Gaurd duty!



Soon, after the others have posted if they join you.



Padreigh said:


> Anyway, I expect the orcs to attack at night anyway (do they have low-light or darkvision in 4th Ed.?).
> And the villagers won't leave with a bunch of Orcs directly in front of the village. Problem solved.
> 
> Oh, if I am totally wrong:
> Any villager that leaves has to leave food, bandages etc behind. I'll personally search every one of them at the gate before they run away.



Am I so predictable. Having the orc horde arrive this night?
Orcs have low-light vision.

Perhaps you should change your alignment to evil. Not that it will have any game effect...


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 11, 2008)

Evil? That hurts... 

All I want is to guarantee that the defenders of this village are well-supplied and that no supplies fall into the hands of the enemy.
I am just doing my part in the defence of this noble kingdom, to save it from the depredations of the base and vile orcs, who are enemies to all that is good ... and you call me evil. 
How dare you!


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Evil? That hurts...
> 
> All I want is to guarantee that the defenders of this village are well-supplied and that no supplies fall into the hands of the enemy.
> I am just doing my part in the defence of this noble kingdom, to save it from the depredations of the base and vile orcs, who are enemies to all that is good ... and you call me evil.
> How dare you!




I love this.


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm planning to have Paranthraxus continue to shore up the walls and come up with some of the other defensive ideas I had.  If anyone else wants to help, that's fine with me.  Otherwise, I'll have Paranthraxus do it on his own.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 11, 2008)

I think Nerve would be more useful on watch instead of building - none of the rest of you are very good at noticing anything  Frees up the rest of you to work on the defenses, if you want (and if we actually stay in the village long enough to).

@WD: I have a few questions about the village. What's the scale on the map you gave us? How far is it between the walls and the forest? How complete is the tower? Is there at least an elevated floor in the tower that could serve as a lookout position?

@Padreigh: I was debating making Nerve a ranger, to be honest. Now I'm wishing I had  Oh well, he's already pretty good at most of what the typical ranger schtick is: Perception covers tracking now (and without a feat, to boot), so all he's really missing is Nature. I'm thinking I'll retrain  Bluff training to Warrior of the Wild next level to pick up Nature, and it'll give me an extra boost to damage once per encounter


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 11, 2008)

I have an idea about how we could potentially keep the villagers in the village, but first I'd like to see where our little debate goes IC  If the idea feels appropriate to suggest, I'll suggest it IC.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 11, 2008)

Insight: I think WD already mentioned that it was too dark for any of the work we would do to be effective.  Otherwise William would be more than happy to help.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> Insight: I think WD already mentioned that it was too dark for any of the work we would do to be effective.  Otherwise William would be more than happy to help.



QFT!

Dragonborn even lack low-light vision.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

Are you fine with a little jump into the future?

Para finally realizes that he needs some rest, if he wants to continue to fortify the wall tomorrow and rests in the main hall. (counts as long rest)

Argivion sits in trance, looking at the gate. (long rest)
Mordok rests in the main hall.
William guards the hole in the east wall.
Nerve patrols the surroundings, but is most of the time neat William.


Two farmers guard the gate.

The rest sleeps at the main hall.

Any objections?


----------



## Insight (Sep 11, 2008)

You realize that we could use torches and lanterns and be able to see, right?

Anyway, let's move it along so we don't get bogged down in details.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2008)

You realized that your group marched the entire day?
If you want to continue to work, just say it. But you might have to do some endurance tests for staying awake the next day.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

I think Nerve will go make a patrol around the village every few minutes.  Walk around the walls (stealthily), climb the tower a few times for a better view, that sort of thing. He's faster than the orcs, so even if they see him outside the wall (unlikely in the dark with his stealth) he can make it back to the village before they can. Most of the time he'll be with William, though. Does that sound good?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Sounds fine.

I will wait for some more opinions, before I update in a few hours.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, actually I was planning on having Argivion sit somewhere where he can see the gates and go into trance (huddled in a blanket, if necessary).

He can still see everything and just needs 4 hours after all. After that he will walk around and check on the guards every now and then.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Updated the above post.

Everyone fine with it?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 12, 2008)

Two farmers near the gate, William at the eastern wall with Nerve checking in on him every once and awhile, and Argivion tranced out staring at the gate?  Sounds great to me.  Do I need to make any endurance checks for staying up?


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, that's fine.  I hope those villagers can actually do something and not wet their pants and run off when the orcs arrive.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

About the light: Moon and stars give dim light. If you have low-light vision, this is enough. If not, the surroundings are lightly obscured.


----------



## Insight (Sep 12, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> About the light: Moon and stars give dim light. If you have low-light vision, this is enough. If not, the surroundings are lightly obscured.




As soon as any fighting starts, I'm popping a sunrod and tossing it in the middle of the village.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 12, 2008)

Just a quick reminder that I won't be near a PC on the weekends. So you could either wait till Monday or WD just NPCs Argivion. 
Either way is fine with me.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok, I will roll your initiative and maybe use Scorching Burst in the first round.

Any more tactical advices?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 12, 2008)

Scorching Burst? I was actually thinking about using the heavy guns for that one. 

I'll Fireball those freaks.  E4 if I manage to go before the monsters (should get the ogre and the wolfie). Otherwise I'll just try to hit as many as possible with a fireball in the first round (preferably hitting the two heavies).

The rest of the fight I'll try to get clusters of enemies with Scorching Burst and fire maybe Icy Rays at the heavies.

I'll avoid close combat at any cost (teleport when necessary).


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 12, 2008)

Does William realize the town is being attacked from the other side?  Should I roll perception and initiative?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

Questions: Are the gates open? Does anyone else besides Nerve actually know there's enemies there? I'm assuming they do. (Edit: Well ... the ogre probably stands a good 2-4 feet taller than the wall, so I certainly hope they can see him!) Is it the normal 1st round, not a surprise round? And is it reasonable for Nerve to start the encounter stealthed?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, I assume Nerve starts stealthed and no, nobody has yet noticed the enemies. The oger came up a hill and the guards lack low-light vision.

@Niehaus: I would really suggest to switch position with Mordok, as r1 is still away.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 12, 2008)

Ok I'll will start from Z-3.  I've edited my former post to omit the perception check and include the +2 from Paranthraxus's buff.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

This doesn't really have anything to do with the current encounter, but this is a module originally written for 2nd edition, right? How hard was it to convert to 4e? Just curious, I don't really know how those modules were written.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for your edits. It was really my bad.

@LS: Actually, no, it was no D&D module. It is an once free adventure from Savage World, but no longer avaiable for download at my knowledge. SW already used something like minion rules and I just added 4e mechanics, recalculated the encounters for your powerlevel, added some fluff and changed some skill checks into skill challenges.

The adventure has actually a second act... oops, not to much spoiler!

If you want to look at some older D&D adventures, look at:

Previous Edition Dungeons & Dragons Downloads


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

Would the second act be "Against the Giants"? I've heard that name around, too ... is there maybe a PbP of that happening at the moment? I think I'm making that up...

And thanks for the link! There's some good stuff in there.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

No, I really mean the second act of the adventure, that brings... spoiler.

'Against the Giants' is really an old D&D module and there are two Eberron 3.5 games on this forum.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

Haha, alright then. No spoilers, please  I'm quite enjoying playing a module that I'm not familiar with in any way 

Aha! I wasn't making it up after all! So Against the Giants doesn't really have any connection to Against the Orcs, other than a similar name?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Yes, no connection at all. AtO is completly setting- less, too. I mean, not part of any published world.

There is also a long SW Fantasy campaign, called 'Evernight', but I prefer to run shorter adventures online. (Ok, this is only my second PBP game I DM, but there is a lot of player fluctuation on these boards.)


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

Bah! I totally forgot that I took some damage at the end of our last fight. I was thinking that I got through that whole fight without getting hurt. I guess that will teach me to pay more attention  

Well ... hopefully I'll be OK this fight. I think my stealth was good enough that they shouldn't notice me this round, at least until there's enough of the rest of us out there to keep them occupied. That and I should be able to get over the wall with no trouble if I get cornered (+10 Athletics).

Edit: Those guards are in way worse of a situation than me, though. They go dead last and they're right in front of the big uglies. Just curious, can you give us an idea of what the town guards' stats are?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

As this is the first time, you can reduce your surges now to heal. But only this time.

Yes the farmers have the stat of human rabble (level 2 minions), but using spears, not clubs.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

If you're OK with that then I'll spend a surge. I can just suck it up and live with my idiocy if I need to, though 

Edit: Also, Fireball is a burst 3, so if it's centered on F8 it covers C5-I11. Big boom  If he could center it on F4 it would hit every enemy on the map, or E4 would only miss D2 and wouldn't hit the wall.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 12, 2008)

WD: Would I be able to pull my short sword as a minor action this turn and then next turn use another minor action to ready my shield.  If not I'll edit the second move to readying my weapon and shield.

Also I just wanted to make sure... we moved William to the spot were Mordok is on the map.  If not I'm more that happy to spend the first turn moving William over to the east side of the current map.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> WD: Would I be able to pull my short sword as a minor action this turn and then next turn use another minor action to ready my shield.  If not I'll edit the second move to readying my weapon and shield.
> 
> Also I just wanted to make sure... we moved William to the spot were Mordok is on the map.  If not I'm more that happy to spend the first turn moving William over to the east side of the current map.




Mordok was on the old map next to para on the westside of the building. The door is on the east side. There are villagers sleeping on the floor.

Readying a weapon is a minor action. Standing up move. Equip an shield is a standard action. see p 289 in the PHB.
Looks like I moved you to far...
You have your shield with you, but not readied in round 2


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 12, 2008)

WD, you should take another look at Argivion's fireball. It's a burst 3, so if it was centered on F8 before any of them moved it would cover D5,6,7 and the ogre, and wastes half the area of the spell. Placing it at F6 or E6 would cover all the enemies except for D2 and D3. Placing it at E4 would only miss D2, and at F4 it would hit every enemy there, but would also scorch the town wall. It's a big spell, it has the potential to wipe every orc here off the map.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2008)

So, burst 3 was not 3x3 but 7x7?
Argivion could only use the spell after the ogre's movement, because he didn't see him before.

Corrcted the post. I chose F6, because of ogre movement and line of sight.

Thanks.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, burst 3 means a radius of 3 from the center square. No worries 

Heh, much less crowded now


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 13, 2008)

WD: I understand what your saying now.  You meant the door to the hall was on the other side.  I was looking at the map thinking I was supposed to figure out how to get to the fight from the hole in the eastern wall.  Once again I have edited my post.

I feel bad for the farmers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2008)

I will wait for Padreigh's post, because his character is badly hurt and I already NPCed him in round 1. His action in round 2 could mean life or death for Argivion.

@Padreigh: Don't forget that teleport needs a line of sight.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 15, 2008)

@WD: I'm trying to figure out which would be easier - jumping over the wall or climbing over it. It's virtually impossible for Nerve to actually clear a 6 ft with a running horizontal jump (DC 30 - need to roll a 19), but I'm wondering if the DC would be lower since he can reach the top to sort of vault over. Do you think you could tell me what DCs you would use for a running horizontal jump over the wall and for climbing over it? Or at least which would be easier? If you don't want to give me straight numbers, that's fine, I respect that


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2008)

Okay, I am still trying to figure out what happened...

I was first in the order of initiative, but delayed to give the ogre a chance to hit me (which he of course did)??? Was there a reason for that?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 15, 2008)

I assumed the reason for the delay was because we did not know they were there till the gate was busted and from that point on the ogre starts the round because every one else started moving after him.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 15, 2008)

Since we did not take an extended rest some of us have an extra action point because of the skill challenge correct?  Also would William still have his 3 temporary hit points?  Not that it matters really just wondering.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2008)

So delaying in a round changes the order of initiative for the rest of the encounter?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 15, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> So delaying in a round changes the order of initiative for the rest of the encounter?




That is correct.  When you ready an action it also switches your turn in initiative.  When another creature triggers your readied action your turn is moved to just after theirs.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2008)

Sh**. 

I am dead as a Dodo!

Unless ... How much do I need to see of a place/space to teleport there?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

DMG p 288



> Coming Back into the Initiative Order: After any other combatant has completed a turn, you can step back into the initiative order. Perform your actions as desired and adjust your initiative to your new position in the order.



Problem:

Nerve got a suprise round before the enemies.
But the enemies surprised the rest of you.

So I could have Argivion in round 1 on 27. Doing nothing, because he didn't perceived the enemy, and his first action would be after all enemies at the start of round 2... 

Or as I did, delay untill something happened (oger opened a line of sight by smashing the gate) and let Argivion take out most of the orcs and hurt wolf and oger.

The only thing I could do, would be to allow you a move action (not part of your posted tactics before the WE) in round 1 and rewrite the rounds...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

Teleportation is a Line of Sight power.

DMG p 273



> *Line of Sight:* The first question is what you can see in an encounter area—that is, what is in your line of sight. To determine whether you can see a target, pick a corner of your space and trace an imaginary line from that corner to any part of the target’s space. You can see the target if at least one line doesn’t pass through or touch an object or an effect—such as a wall, a thick curtain, or a cloud of fog—that blocks your vision. Even if you can see a target, objects and effects can still partially block your view. If you can see a target but at least one line passes through an obstruction, the target has cover or concealment (page 280). You can see a gnoll archer crouching behind a rock wall, but the wall makes him more difficult to hit, because the wall gives him cover. You can see a goblin standing at the edge of a fog cloud, but the fog makes him a shadowy figure, giving him concealment.



Should be between M6 and Q 16

... or into the smithy.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 15, 2008)

Into the smithy it is.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

renau1g (Mordok) is back on ENworld. I will wait for him, too.

@LS


> @WD: I'm trying to figure out which would be easier - jumping over the wall or climbing over it. It's virtually impossible for Nerve to actually clear a 6 ft with a running horizontal jump (DC 30 - need to roll a 19), but I'm wondering if the DC would be lower since he can reach the top to sort of vault over. Do you think you could tell me what DCs you would use for a running horizontal jump over the wall and for climbing over it? Or at least which would be easier? If you don't want to give me straight numbers, that's fine, I respect that



Your described action is still a climb check. The difficulty is 15. I'm just houseruling, that you don't succeed if you roll a 1.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

Hint: This is a B'n'B game. No problem with you talking about tactics in this thread.

@all: This is the second (third including skill challenge) without an extended rest. You gain an Action Point and cannot use more than one per encounter...

Related answer
@Niehaus:
From PHB p 293


> Last until You Rest: Your temporary hit points last
> until they’re reduced to 0 by damage or until you
> take a rest.



You all took a short rest after the battle. I'm ruling you cannot choose to take no short rest while nothing happens. That would be to abusable.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 15, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> @LS
> Your described action is still a climb check. The difficulty is 15. I'm just houseruling, that you don't succeed if you roll a 1.



Yeah, I know I described it as climbing, and that's what I intended. 

I was wondering for my next turn. 15 is what I was thinking too, so that's good. Jumping would be more difficult, right?

Edit: Also, do those of us who spend our first action point have another one now? Or will that be after this encounter?


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2008)

Glad to be back and just posted my actions. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> Yeah, I know I described it as climbing, and that's what I intended.
> 
> I was wondering for my next turn. 15 is what I was thinking too, so that's good. Jumping would be more difficult, right?
> 
> Edit: Also, do those of us who spend our first action point have another one now? Or will that be after this encounter?



I thinl skill challenges count as encounter. You should have a new one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

Nerve is prone, surrounded an next.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 15, 2008)

Yikes! That could have been a bad situation, but I think I did ok ... I'm pretty sure both of my attacks hit, and I'm hoping I did enough to take the wolf down. Wasn't as bad as being a wizard with an ogre in my face


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely a solid turn for you I hope Argivion makes it out alright I got my Healing Hands ready.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, I guess I'm making up for our first encounter where I couldn't hit anything for the first half of the fight 

I was going to climb over the wall and try to take the heat off of Argivion, but then the wolf jumped me. Hopefully that wasn't a bad move.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2008)

Is Paranthraus able to see or affect Argivion from where he ends his turn?  I'd like to drop an Inspiring Word on him per my edited turn.  He needs to be within 5 sq and Para need to be able to target him.  Can Para see Argivion from where the warlord ends his turn?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2008)

So we are facing a Dire Wolf, an ogre brute, an orc berserker and a drudge, right? With a bit of luck the wolfie is a goner and Nervir just faces a drudge (unless of course D3 is not a drudge...)
Neither Mordok nor William are able to reach anyone, if I read the map correctly. I suggest that they try to intercept the ogre in turn three.

I think I'll use my next turn (double move) to leave the smithy and proceed to T2 and start blasting at D2 in Turn 3. As soon as anyone manages to get the ogre's attention, I'l try to hit him and/or D2 with Icy Rays. 

But I'd be more than willing to change that if someone has a better idea.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah it looks like D2 is a Berserker but I'm not sure if D3 is a drudge or not.  Based on the map of Roxbury that WD posted the door to the smithy is on the SE side of the building giving you a chance to get away from the ogre and hopefully allowing Para and Will some time to heal you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes. Sorry allowing one convinient window to 'port in is one thing. No window for Para to see Argivion. Go out and look for your 'buddies'.

I hope you are ok with the 'surprise berserker'. Nobody took really a  look at the orcs


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

Mordok has every intention of taking on that ugly ogre... let's hope his luck is better than the first fight.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

Round 2 completed.

Post for round 3, please.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2008)

Is it possible to reach W6 with a move action? From there I should be able to start casting Scorching Blast at N5, to hit the ogre and the berserker. Mordok and William should be able to move to intercept the ogre before he changes targets and beats me up (again).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

Normal movement would bring you to v9. You could run (+2 speed, give combat advantage).


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2008)

Hm. I am pretty sure I have LOS on O4, if I stay at V9. I can't see N5, right?

So a Scorching Burst at O4 would get the ogre without him seeing me ... tempting.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

You can see N5 from V9.

-----------

Some people interpret Divine Challeng in that way, that you have to engage the target in the same round as you use the power.


> To engage the target, you must either attack it or end your turn adjacent to it. If none of these events occur by the end of your turn, the marked condition ends and you can’t use divine challenge on your next turn.



Opinions?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2008)

Re N5: I can see N5? Great. Toasting time ... 

Re Divine Challenge: Looks pretty clear to me (unfortunately).
Attack or move next to a target, otherwise it's not working.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

How do you like the mapping in the attachment of this post?

 The file was to big. Does anybody knew a free site where you can uploald xls files, so that others can access them , too?


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2008)

Assuming a 28 hits the Ogre's AC...

Everyone, please try to attack the Ogre, as you all gain a +2 power bonus on attacks against it until the end of my next turn.

If I have to, I'll have Paranthraxus delay until the end of next round to give everyone a chance to gain that bonus.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, my attack takes place before you activate the power. But since I am at +2 next turn I'll go and use a Ranged spell for a change.


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Well, my attack takes place before you activate the power. But since I am at +2 next turn I'll go and use a Ranged spell for a change.




You could hold your action.  Or is that too meta-gamey?


----------



## Insight (Sep 16, 2008)

Also, for those of you who are injured, if you spend an action point, you regain 6hp due to Paranthraxus' Inspiring Presence.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, it's B'n'B after all so I have no problems with meta-gaming. 

But I would rather have the +2 next round anyway. That way I could move to get a better shot at the orc and the ogre and cast Icy Rays.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 16, 2008)

"On your turn, you must engage the target you challenged or challenge a different target. To engage the target, you must either attack it or end your turn adjacent to it. If none of these events occur by the end of your turn, the marked condition ends and you can’t use divine challenge on your next turn."

-DDI Compendium

I took this statement to mean that you had to engage a perviously challenged target or challenge a new target based on the "If none of these events occur by the end of your turn," state ment at the end of the quote.  If you interpret it to mean I have to engage any challenged target every turn that's fine.  I'll switch it around.

I don't want to make the encounter easier than it's supposed to be just want to do my part.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

Niehaus, we had the same dicussion in another game. I thought the same at the beginning (and why should the power have a range - ranged weapon paladin?).

---------

@all: What do you think about the attached map?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

Updated. Nerve is next.

@Padreigh: If it is your pc and not IC that makes problems, use browseatwork.com  (this is a real site. No joke!)


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 16, 2008)

Fixing post to omit the challenge.

They really want to make it hard for Paladins to mark. Fighters and Swordmages have an easier time marking creatures.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm fine with whichever map you want to use. If you're going to use the picture one, it would be nice if it were a little bigger so that it's easier to read. The nice thing about the spreadsheets is that you can play around with it on your own if you want to 

Also: I'm am really loving the mobility in 4e! That and being an elf with deft strike lets me move really far - up to 9 squares with move and deft strike. I'm enjoying Nervir quite a bit  He's pretty good when I get decent rolls


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Stealth: Don't forget that Para brought a sunrod. And ogres have low-light vision.

BTW: You will also suffer an OA from the drudge.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2008)

Short question: the damage roll for the Scorching Burst is displayed as 1d6+6. Shouldn't that be 1d6+7? 
(Yes, I am arguing over a single hit point. And yes, I am that desperate  )

And another question: If I moved to V3, could I hit the ogre with a Force Orb or an Acid Arrow? If so, what would be the penalty to the ToHit-roll?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Stealth: Don't forget that Para brought a sunrod. And ogres have low-light vision.
> 
> BTW: You will also suffer an OA from the drudge.



Ah, forgot about the sunrod. Getting stealth under those circumstances is pretty unlikely. Oh well, Nerve's actions will stay the same. He'll try for stealth however unlikely it is that it'll work. And I know I'll take an OA, and I'm fine with that. It's only 5 hp


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry, you are right. Will change it.

-----------------

I have to use two different calc programms to edit the xls files, and sometimes they screw up. Thats why I tried something new.


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2008)

@LS: I'm really trying to get Nerve into a flank with Para... somehow!

@WD: I have a feeling the Ogre may be dead by the time Para goes, so I have an alternate action ready on the Orc Berserker.  If somehow he's dead too... well, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Insight said:


> @LS: I'm really trying to get Nerve into a flank with Para... somehow!
> 
> @WD: I have a feeling the Ogre may be dead by the time Para goes, so I have an alternate action ready on the Orc Berserker.  If somehow he's dead too... well, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.




The ogre shifted to LM 5-6. You could move to M4 to flank.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2008)

Okay, the ogre is on LM 5-6.
What is the penalty for firing into a melee? The attack would be from V3.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

I think there is no penality.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 17, 2008)

I think you're right, I believe they got rid of the penalties because it forced ranged characters to take a feat (Precise Shot) or else be terribly ineffective.


----------



## Insight (Sep 17, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> The ogre shifted to LM 5-6. You could move to M4 to flank.




That's fine.  The last map I saw showed something different.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 17, 2008)

So, if I fired , let's say, an Acid Arrow or Icy Ray at the ogre it would be at my usual +9 plus an additional +2 from Paranthraxus and the ogre is at -2 to all defences? Or is the -2 to defences mentioned on the "conditions" tab the +2?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 17, 2008)

Just a heads up I will be heading out of town tomarrow morning for the weekend and won't be able to post.  I will try to get all my post as up to date as possible before I leave after that feel free to NPC William while I'm gone if needed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> So, if I fired , let's say, an Acid Arrow or Icy Ray at the ogre it would be at my usual +9 plus an additional +2 from Paranthraxus and the ogre is at -2 to all defences? Or is the -2 to defences mentioned on the "conditions" tab the +2?



The later.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

Nerve to end round 4.

Rest can start to post for round 5.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 17, 2008)

I've posted my action. The berserker seems pretty under control - immobilized with both defenders, the warlord, and the wizard to hammer on him. I'd be surprised if you guys didn't have him dead by the time it's my turn again  I figured it was a bad idea to let the last orc get away when you all could take care of the berserker, so I gave my bow a test run.

-----------------------------------

@WD: Just checking the math on Nervir's hp. At the beginning of round 2 he still had 42 hp. Then:
- hit by wolf for 6 = 36 hp.
- druge hit twice for 10 = 26 hp.
- hit by ogre for 10 = 16 hp.
- healed by William for 8 = 24 hp.
- healed by Para for [surge +2 = 13] = 37 hp.

Did I miss anything? You have him down as having 24 hp, did you forget to add the inspiring word maybe?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 17, 2008)

The healing from Para costs you one of your surges, and is not automatic (you can choose not to spend the surge). You can use it. If you do, make a small note in your action post.

Or is everyone ok with me spending your surges when Para heals?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 17, 2008)

For myself, unless I only have 1 or 2 surges left, I'm okay with just spending surges when they're given. I can make a note in my post if you'd like, though.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 18, 2008)

I am also fine with automatically spending a surge when Para heals William.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 18, 2008)

Same here (unless I only got 1 or 2 surges left).


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, three of five is enough for me. I will edit Nerve and auto-use surges.

@Padreigh: Your turn in the IC thread.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 18, 2008)

@WD
Done.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 18, 2008)

I am off for the weekend.  I will be back Sunday.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 19, 2008)

Off for the weekend as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice weekend! Game will (as usual) slow down during WE.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm also heading out for the weekend. I might get on once or twice, but no promises  Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 19, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2008)

Back and ready to kick some orcish butt. 

[sblock=WD] Anything new re Mutants and Masterminds?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

I posted in the IC thread 

[sblock=Padreigh]
Der DM hat grünes Licht gegeben. Aber noch keine Antwort vom Admin. 

Habe gerade eine Idee, ich könnte deutsch für giant benutzen. Dein Charakter ist der einzige der es versteht...
[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=WD] Passt. Hatten wir schonmal bei einer Gruppe, dass Deutsch für eine Sprache in-game steht. Da war es aber Elfisch.  Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass Zwergisch ideal für Deutsch wäre (mürrische Biertrinker, die nur für ihre Arbeit leben ), aber Giant geht auch... Deutsch klingt böse genug [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=Padreigh]
In einer anderen Runde hier benutzen sie es für abyssal... 
[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=WD] Abyssal? Das ist sogar noch besser. Meine französischen Kollegen hier nennen Deutsch eh "the forbidden language" und "the Demon language" 
Der Admin scheint sich übrigens bei dem Superheldenforum gemeldet zu haben [/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=WD] Habe mir grade mal die M&M Archetypen angeschaut. Irgendwas zwischen Energy Controller und Gadgeteer wäre mein Plan. Würde dir gerne einen groben Story-Entwurf schicken, bräuchte dafür aber deine Mail-Anschrift. Dann kannst du mir auch gleich sagen, ob der Charakter was für die Runde taugt oder ob ich damit den SL zu sehr verschrecken würde... 

Plane einen "Kollegen" eines gewissen Johann Schmidt, der 1938 "eingekerkert" wurde und erst vor zwei Jahren wieder frei kam. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

[sblock=Padreigh]Ich sende dir meine Adresse über die Karatas Seite.[/sblock]


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 22, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Weird. I actually have a wizard who is good at being in the wilderness.
> I'll take gold as well. Already have three potions and don't like Erathis.
> 
> The bird calls sound good.
> Now let's just hope that orcs don't care about birds or have a good Nature skill level.



That is exactly what I was thinking  Cross your fingers!

@WD: can you tell me anything else about the person I found tracks of after the last fight? Do I know it was an orc, or was it someone of orc size? Can I tell approximately how much they were carrying? Just curious how much I can find out


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

You think it was an orc. The boots he wear were very similar to the ones of the other orcs.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 23, 2008)

Orc chieftain maybe. They are pretty frightening in 4th Ed., if I remember correctly.

Could also be an Half-Orc if those guys are back.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm thinking some sort of a leader too. Though it might just be another Eye or something like that ...

But now I need to go to bed. It's 4:30 AM here, my eyes are burning, I'm an idiot for staying up this late, and I have to get up in 4 hours.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2008)

I had that problem the other night (DAMN YOU SPORE!)


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 23, 2008)

Same here... although in my case it would be "Jupiter damn you, Europa Barbarorum".


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 23, 2008)

Spore is a horrifically good game, I must agree. I've stayed up that late with it at least once, haha.

And now I'm off to class. I hate assignments that you have to hand in at the beginning of class - it means I can't skip the class  Otherwise I would still be in the land of dreams


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry for delaying. I have to rewrite, as the next part was planned as a skill challenge, that included social skills.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 24, 2008)

What do we do? Stakes? A trench? Traps?
I'm in favour of stakes and pits.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 24, 2008)

I am also in favor of stakes in pits, with some camo overtop if we can manage it. Even without the camo the pits would help control where the orcs come in from.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 24, 2008)

Agreed, I doubt the walls will hold up for long if we spend the time constructing them. If fill the break in the wall with a discuised pit I think it'll entice the orcs to fall into it. I think it'd work best if we could set it up so the cover we put over the pit only falls if 2 or more medium sized creatures are standing on it and we could place our defenders at the edge of the opposite side of the pit to keep them from passing over it without falling in. If that makes sense.

*Edit*:  Another thought is do we have time to dig a pit could we construct another trap that's just as effective and will take less time to put together.  Like Pad's Caltrup idea from earlier, they'd be easy to put together and we could spead them over the gap in the wall.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

Thumbs up for new trap ideas. Don't forget that you will be fighting from a higher position (the village is on a hill).


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it elevated enough that logs rolling down the hill would do some damage? I'm thinking of tying up a big bundle of logs at the top of the slope - cut the ropes and you have a ton of wood rolling down the hill at the poor orcses


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> Is it elevated enough that logs rolling down the hill would do some damage? I'm thinking of tying up a big bundle of logs at the top of the slope - cut the ropes and you have a ton of wood rolling down the hill at the poor orcses



Yes! Keeep the ideas going.

(Yeahh for roleplaying and brainstorming instead of social/mental skill challenge.)


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 25, 2008)

So, let's see.

Caltrops: Quick too make and they slow down orcs. But unfortunately they don't do any real damage.

Rolling logs: I like that. But we have to be careful not to waste that attack.

How about hot water? And by hot I mean boiling. I am pretty sure that every familiy has a cauldron or pot ...

We should also scavenge every drop of lamp oil we can find. "Molotov cocktails" are the poor man's fireball.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 25, 2008)

We could dig a small trench filled with oil and light it on fire when the orcs come threw.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 25, 2008)

Good idea as well ... 
(although that plan went horribly wrong in another game I played ages ago)


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Padreigh said:


> Good idea as well ...
> (although that plan went horribly wrong in another game I played ages ago)



Tell more, please. What system? Our SR DM? Just curious.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, sure. Like I'm gonna tell you how to turn our defences against us...  

It was the CODA system and the "Foresters' Group" and I was gamemastering ...  
And that is all you're gonna get.


----------



## Insight (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been really busy this week.  Sorry for not posting.  I'll post something in the IC today.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

No problem. I'm a bit slow this week, too.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 25, 2008)

It would be easy to cover the ground with tar, pit or any other oily flammable substance then light it up when the orcs come threw.  We wouldn't even need to worry about a pit with something like that because it's got enough consistency to stay where you spread it.  I'm not sure if we'll have access to anything like that though.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 25, 2008)

Someone should question the survivors. Argivion is not the right Eladrin for that job, though.
I think the survivors don't want to hear someone telling them "Told you so, told you so" again and again.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 25, 2008)

I think we should set up a log trap at the top of the hill where the gap is and a flammable pit by the gate we entered from.  But I'm not sure how the village or the defenses look like now that we've worked on them.  I'm assuming the walls are more formidable now and don't need as much attention as far as traps go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

The walls don't look that formidable, but usable.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi. I will try to make and post an Claculator file of whole Roxbury. Each player will get a certain amount of material to build walls, holes, spikes, etc.
Then he posts a file with the changes (or just coordinates) and I will combine it into a final 'trapped' map of Roxbury.

Sounds good?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 25, 2008)

That actually sounds like a really cool idea I may steal that for a future scenario I'm running with my table top group.  It sounds like a lot of work for you tho I don't want you to put more into it than is needed.  But having a set amount of materials and specific things we can do with those materials might help organize out defenses and spur creativity.

As long as you don't mind it WD I am all for this idea.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds good to me too


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is the new map. Enjoy


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2008)

Traps... very devious. If only we had a kobold with us .


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 26, 2008)

It's only devious when the other guys are doing it. 
If we are the ones setting up traps it's "resourceful".


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 26, 2008)

How many traps do each of us get to place and what traps do we have access too?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

You get 10 building points until nightfall.
(You would had more with a successful skill-challenge.

1 gives (choose one)

- 10 yard wall
- 3 squares of caltrops
- 1 hole with spikes (covering one square)
- 1 rolling timber trap
- 1/2 tarpit (1 square costs 2 building points)


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 26, 2008)

Is that 6 building points each, or 6 total?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

You are right, 6 are maybe to few. I say 2 per character (10 total).


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 26, 2008)

I like the tar pit and log traps, But the pits are kind of expensive.  How many squares does the log trap cover?  We could spend 8 points on four pits on the west side and one point on the log trap on the east side if it covers enough ground.  But I'm open to spikes and caltrops as well.  Seems like you'd get the most trap area covered by logs and caltrops.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

The digging in the muddy ground is work intensive.

The logs would be 3 squares long and roll 1d4+2 squares.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 27, 2008)

That's true digging in the mud would take a long time.  I like using 2 log traps on the east side of the village BD 31-33 and BE 28-30.  Then we could put 3 tar pits at L 23-25 with a row of Caltrops in front of and behind them at K 23-25 and M 23-25 to make it harder to get out of the pits.  But we could dig more spiked pits instead of tar pits if you were interested in that sort of thing.

What does every one else thing?  WD set it up so we have several options, which is awesome, I know I'm kind of stuck on the burning pit idea so my ideas will be alittle bias.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 29, 2008)

First of all, we should make sure that the gate is repaired and all the holes in the wall are fixed.

Are those ten points after we fixed that or before?

I am very much in favour of the rolling logs. And I'd rather go for spiked pits. Fire traps can be turned against us.

And what about the boiling water? We could use the traps to "channel" the orcs and then drop the water on their heads ...

Edit: Hm, we could also leave one obviously weak spot in our defences to lure the orcs there. It should not be too obvious, of course.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

10 was for one work-day, with some of the villagers (Gunter+) not working/ being chased by orcs. Tomorrow there will be more. If you survive the night...


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 29, 2008)

WD said we need 30 yards (90 feet) of wall to fix the gaps.

So we'd have 7 points left after fixing that.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 29, 2008)

I was thinking we'd just leave the gap to entice the orcs to come from that direction and put the log traps there.  I'm not sure if we've repaired the gate or not the map would lead me to believe we haven't.  If we haven't repaired the gate we can seal up one side of the wall and leave the other open and just focus our traps there.

Did the baron say how long we had to hold this town wasn't it like 3 weeks?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 29, 2008)

Three days, give or take a day, it was.
Had it been three weeks Argivion would have asked the orcs if they need a Wizard.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 29, 2008)

If your characters want to talk to anyone, write the actual question in the IC thread, please.

I need your decisions before I can jump to the evening/night...

--------

I hope the game is fast-paced enough. Is everyone still here and interested? If you want more talking, just talk in the IC thread. If you want more action... there are enough orcs out there (all encounters and maps are already ready).


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 29, 2008)

I know it's slowed down over the past couple of days but that's because of the trap stuff.  I like the pace of the game over all.  I posted a possible solution to the traps IC unless any of you have objections I'm ready to move ahead with those plans.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 29, 2008)

That plan sounds good to me. I think Nerve should stay on patrol, but I don't see any obvious problems with that plan. 

The upside to the rolling logs is they're fairly easy to reset - all we have to do is get the logs back up into the village and tie them up again, and we can even set them up in different places each time.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm good with the plan as well, I have been trying to RP Mordok as the quiet mercenary, only doing what he's paid to do, not that I am disappointed with the pace, etc. He's the action guy, but knows enough not to chase orcs through the forest either, again he was only paid to protect the town, not kill orc tribes 

I'm really happy with this game


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm really enjoying this game too  The pace is good, and I've always wanted to play a sneaky scout-ish type (and so I apologize if I give a little too much detail in my scouting plans ). I also see Nerve as a strong, silent type of person. He'd be more comfortable with sitting silently waiting for whatever to happen, watching what's going on around him, than he would be in a barroom conversation.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

If Insight or Padreigh give no veto in the next hours, I will proceed with Niehaus' plan.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 30, 2008)

I am basically okay with Niehaus' plan but I'd replace the Tar Pits with Spiked Pits. I just don't trust those fire traps...

How about the boiling water to drop on the orcs? Maybe from the rooftops if the manage to enter the village?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

Water doesn't stay long boiling on a rooftop with light rain...

How do you make tar anyway?


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 30, 2008)

Ah, it's raining... Somehow I missed that info.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

My failt I didn't readdress the rain. It never ceased. Not very strong, but still a bit annoying out there.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 30, 2008)

Spiked pits are fine with me I switched to spiked pits from tar in my IC post.  Boiling water sounds fine but we'd have to have a fire on the roof for the pot of boiling water to sit on, which could cause problems.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, so let's drop the "water on the roof" idea. But it might be a nice welcome for any orc that enters a house ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

Can anybody post the traps with squares?


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice!  You could do the bucket of water on top of the slightly open door trick.  Classic!


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 30, 2008)

I will place the log traps in the IC if Pad wants to choose where the pits go.


----------



## Padreigh (Sep 30, 2008)

Nah, I'm fine with wherever you put them (also haven't got the time to do it properly at the moment).


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 30, 2008)

I was thinking about making 7 spike pits in L 23-25 and M 22-25 with a row of Caltrops behind the large pit to hamper the orcs from getting out.  This would set it up so some one could stand on the foundation of the town and ranged attack any orcs that might have fallen in from a safe distance, that is if that's ok with WD. 

Is that ok with every one I don't want to place all the traps without every one's approval, and I realize I've only trapped the two enterances if the orcs attack from the north or south they will be useless.  Another option I was thinking of was just a row of 3 pits at the western gate and a row of caltrops behind them with a spike pit at the center of town to draw the orcs into, but I'm probably over thinking this and the traps at either end will be fine.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Sep 30, 2008)

That setup with the spiked pits and caltrops at the gate sounds good to me. I think it would be best to fortify the weakest parts of the perimeter first, then later on we can fortify the north and south approaches.


----------



## Niehaus (Sep 30, 2008)

All the traps are laid let me know if any of you would like to amend something.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> All the traps are laid let me know if any of you would like to amend something.



All traps are included in the map. Would like to spring to the next action scene, if everyone is ok with it.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 1, 2008)

Okay with me.


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm ready to continue as well.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm good to go as well. Go Mordok!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm good to go. Nerve will patrol around during the night same as last night.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

I hope we didn't lost Insight. No much posting on 10-02. Birthday party of my 4 year old son and I have to help


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2008)

Have fun with that  Hopefully not too many young children running around


----------



## Insight (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry.  Been busy.  I have been checking the boards, though.  I'll post when I see something I need to do.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2008)

Good ou are all still here.

@LS: How would Nerve react, if he spots five or more orcs?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 2, 2008)

If he spotted 5 or more orcs while he was outside the village he'd come back to warn everyone as quickly as possible, probably making the bird call signal we agreed on. Of course, he'd try not to get noticed.

We've had a long rest since our last fight, right?


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 3, 2008)

Edited my post to include initiative.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 3, 2008)

Darn! Why do those blasted orcs always attack on the weekend? 

Well, tactics remain the same. 
Avoid close combat at all cost and blast away at orcs standing close to each other. 
Fireball is a good opening move if an opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll also be gone this weekend traveling. Feel free to NPC me - basically try to sneak attack as often as possible  I think we'll be taking a long rest after this battle, so I wouldn't mind using a daily or two.

That's clever on the orcs' part though - we haven't rested all night, waiting for them to come. So they come near dawn, we have to fight them and then we probably sleep, losing daylight hours that we could be building defenses. Almost too clever ...


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm pretty occupied the WE, too. I'm also not a that great fan of NPCing PCs. Is everyone okay with a break till monday?



Lord Sessadore said:


> ...
> That's clever on the orcs' part though - we haven't rested all night, waiting for them to come. So they come near dawn, we have to fight them and then we probably sleep, losing daylight hours that we could be building defenses. Almost too clever ...



The time of attack is just like written. No change by me. Not all orcs are stupid!


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, children. Break's over. Back to killing orcs.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2008)

Will update the map today.

[sblock=Padreigh]
Your M&M Character


4pp to customize and you have to choose your skills yourself:



str 10 
dex 12 
con 14 

int 18 
wis 14 
cha 10 

Toughness 12/2 
FORTITUDE 6 (2 Con +4)
REFLEX 8 (1 Dex +7) 
WILL 6 (2 Wis +4)

Skills: Pending (36 SP) 

Feats: Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack,Power Attack, Precise Shot, Inventor, Languages 4 (Englisch, Französisch, Latein und Griechisch) 

Powers:

 Alternate Form 5 (25pp): Insubstantial 1 (5pp), Super-Movement (Permeate) (2pp), Immune 4 (Suffocation, Critical Hits) (4pp), Flight 4 (8pp), Strike 5 (5pp)

  (Alternate Powers (choose one power feat for each: Electrical Control 12, Mechanical Control 12 (animate electrical object)], Electrical Control 6 [Extras: Aura, Duration 2 (Sustained); Flaws: Range (Touch)], Stun 12, Stun 8 [Extras: Area (Burst)], Stun 4 [Extras: Aura, Duration 2 (Sustained)], Telekinesis 12 [Heavy Load: 50 tons])




 Force Field 10 (Extras: Impervious), Immunity 11 (aging, fire & electricity damage) 

Combat: Attack +8, Grapple +8, Damage +0 (unarmed), +12 (electrical control), Defense +8, Knockback -11, Initiative +8 

Abilities 18 + Skills 9 + Feats 9 + Powers 63 + Combat 32 + Saves 15 = Total 146 

[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=WD]

str 10 
dex 12 
con 14 
int 18 
wis 14 
cha 10 

Toughness 12/2 
FORTITUDE 6 (2 Con +4)
REFLEX 8 (1 Dex +7) 
WILL 6 (2 Wis +4)

Skills: 52
Knowledge (Physical Sciences) 8
Knowledge (Technology) 8
Knowledge (Life sciences) 4
Craft (Electronics) 8
Craft (Mechanical) 8
Craft (Chemical) 8
Ride 4
Notice 4

Feats: Accurate Attack, All-Out Attack,Power Attack, Precise Shot, Inventor, Languages 4 (Englisch, Französisch, Latein und Griechisch) 
Powers:
Alternate Form 5 (25pp): Insubstantial 1 (5pp), Super-Movement (Permeate) (2pp), Immune 4 (Suffocation, Critical Hits) (4pp), Flight 4 (8pp), Strike 5 (5pp)
(Alternate Powers (choose one power feat for each: Electrical Control 12, Mechanical Control 12 (animate electrical object)], Electrical Control 6 [Extras: Aura, Duration 2 (Sustained); Flaws: Range (Touch)], Stun 12, Stun 8 [Extras: Area (Burst)], Stun 4 [Extras: Aura, Duration 2 (Sustained)], Telekinesis 12 [Heavy Load: 50 tons])


Force Field 10 (Extras: Impervious), Immunity 11 (aging, fire & electricity damage) 
Combat: Attack +8, Grapple +8, Damage +0 (unarmed), +12 (electrical control), Defense +8, Knockback -11, Initiative +8 
Abilities 18 + Skills 13 + Feats 9 + Powers 63 + Combat 32 + Saves 15 = Total 150 

Sind die Skills so okay für einen Doktor der Physik und Chemie oder sind Chemie und Physik eigene Skills? 
Was ist mit "Choose one Power Feat" gemeint? Da habe ich ja die Liste noch nicht (Amazon sagt 7. November  ).

Funktionieren die anderen Powers, wenn die Alternate Form aktiv ist?
Und kann ich jetzt Kameras lenken und Geldautomaten "überreden"?

Fragen über Fragen ... 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2008)

New map is up!

[sblock=Padreigh]
Geldautomaten mußt du mit dem DM klären.

Mit deinen übrigen 4 Punkte könntest du 4 Kräfte aussuchen die du gleichzeitig verwenden könntest (dynamisch) (aber dann z.B. Animation & Blast auf 6)
Oder du gibst einen Punkt für alternate form aus und bezahlst die Kosten für dynamic mit dem Punkt für einen Power feat (weiß nicht ob das der SL erlaubt) und hättest noch drei Punkte über.

Physik und Chemie fallen beide unter Knowledge (Physical Sciences).
[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 7, 2008)

[sblock=WD]
Oder du gibst einen Punkt für alternate form aus und bezahlst die Kosten für dynamic mit dem Punkt für einen Power feat (weiß nicht ob das der SL erlaubt) und hättest noch drei Punkte über.

Häh?
Moment, ich stehe grade auf dem Schlauch... und zwar völlig.
Ich müsste das machen, damit Force Field auch in der Alternate Form funktioniert???

Von den 4 Punkten habe ich ja eh keine mehr übrig, da ich in die Skills investiert habe. 

Wir sollten übrigens ins Karatas-Forum "umziehen". 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone: Do you need more informations before posting actions?


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm ready to roll just waiting for second round to start so I can double move into the action.  Will we be able to signal the towns people when we want the logs to start rolling?  If so is that considered a free action or a minor action?


----------



## Insight (Oct 9, 2008)

I've really busy the past few weeks, and I'd like to apologize for not responding to the game.

If you can tolerate doing so, please NPC Paranthraxus for this combat.  I expect this busy phase to last for another week or so.  If not, I'll withdraw from the game, no hard feelings.

Thanks, all!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd like to apologize for not being around either. I've been in the middle of midterms the past week or so, but I only have a couple more next week and then I should be back to usual.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2008)

Niehaus said:


> I'm ready to roll just waiting for second round to start so I can double move into the action.  Will we be able to signal the towns people when we want the logs to start rolling?  If so is that considered a free action or a minor action?



If you just want to shout, that is a free action.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 9, 2008)

Insight said:


> I've really busy the past few weeks, and I'd like to apologize for not responding to the game.
> 
> If you can tolerate doing so, please NPC Paranthraxus for this combat.  I expect this busy phase to last for another week or so.  If not, I'll withdraw from the game, no hard feelings.
> 
> Thanks, all!



Ok, will do it for this fight.

----------

Sorry, I will be moving to our new home this month and be a bit erratic myself. But I should be able to post at least ones per day, but the weekends.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 10, 2008)

We could also just declare a "time-out" and start again, let's say, on the 20th.

(I'll just have to find something else to keep me busy at work. )


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok everyone: Who votes for a time out?


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 10, 2008)

Aye


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm fine with that it.  Half of us are in a busy spot right now so a time out seems in order.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess I should vote yes too. I'll be really busy for about the next week and then things should be back to normal. I look forward to getting back


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 14, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> ... I look forward to getting back



I think we all do


----------



## Insight (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds great to me.  See you guys on the 20th.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2008)

@Padreigh: Don't forget the hall of the Dwarven Lord game.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 16, 2008)

[sblock=WD]
Werde ich schon nicht. 
Nur leider bin ich grade etwas beschäftigt im Büro und zu Hause falle eigentlich ich nur noch um, schleppe mich Richtung TV und schaue mir Superhelden-Cartoons an.  Irgendwie laufen in Irland ständig welche ...
[/sblock]


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 21, 2008)

Alright I'm ready to roll when you guys are!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2008)

I will move to a new house at the end of the week and will loose my home-internet very soon. So next post on monday.

BTW, renau1g seems to be missing on the board. Any suggestions?


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I will move to a new house at the end of the week and will loose my home-internet very soon. So next post on monday.
> 
> BTW, renau1g seems to be missing on the board. Any suggestions?




I was an alternate, and am still following the game, so...


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 21, 2008)

I could incorporate you after the 'ongoing' fight. No change in character creation. Army or mercenary backround would be best for easy explanation.


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> I could incorporate you after the 'ongoing' fight. No change in character creation. Army or mercenary backround would be best for easy explanation.




Sounds good to me.  Just to frame the options, the group as it stands:

Lord Sessadre - Nerve, Elf Rogue
Padreigh - Argivion, Eladrin Wizard
Neihaus - William Oaknob II, Halfling Paladin
Insight - Paranthraxus, Dragonborn Warlord
renau1g - Mordok, Dragonborn Fighter (MIA)

So it looks like all the roles are still covered... I might bring in a Fighter of a yet-to-be-determined race, but I'll think about it some and let you know.


----------



## garyh (Oct 21, 2008)

Upon further reflection, I'm thinking a dwarf two-hammer ranger.  Should fit the group well, providing a strong, durable melee combatant (he's going to go for Scale armor and have a high Con for hammer use), and can certainly fit the military/mercenary angle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok so we will continue on Monday the 27th?


----------



## garyh (Oct 22, 2008)

Great!  I'll stat him up this weekend, if not earlier.  Should be done in plenty of time, since the current fight will pick up on Monday and my PC will join afterwards.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 22, 2008)

I might not be online on Monday since that's a holiday. 

But I am pretty sure WD knows by now what to do with my wizard.


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 27, 2008)

Just popping in to drop a line and let you guys know that I'm still here and ready to play.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, I'm sick. Will try to post tomorrow.


----------



## garyh (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got my dwarf ranger, Crag Stormforge, all statted up.  Background still to come...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey guys. Just letting you all know that I'm still around too. I'm ready to go when you are


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2008)

@Gary: Can you also post the stats? I have sometimes problems with opening pdfs.

@all: Sorry for the long break. Is the rest but r1 still here and interested? (I mean you, Insight)


----------



## garyh (Oct 28, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> @Gary: Can you also post the stats? I have sometimes problems with opening pdfs.
> 
> @all: Sorry for the long break. Is the rest but r1 still here and interested? (I mean you, Insight)




I'll type things up when when I can.  The PDF was generated using an autocalculated Excel sheet which was unfortunately too large to attach to an EN World post.


----------



## Insight (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm still here.  I've been checking the thread once a day or so, to see if the game died or not.  I'm all for it if we can continue.


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2008)

I started putting Crag together on the Wiki, using the L4W template (kinda tough when you jump right to a 5th level character!).  Still have to transpose the powers and equipment, and do up the background.

http://www.enworld.org/wiki/index.php/Crag_Stormforge


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2008)

Insight said:


> I'm still here.  I've been checking the thread once a day or so, to see if the game died or not.  I'm all for it if we can continue.



Glad you are still here. Post your action in the IC thread.




garyh said:


> I started putting Crag together on the Wiki, using the L4W template (kinda tough when you jump right to a 5th level character!).  Still have to transpose the powers and equipment, and do up the background.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/wiki/index.php/Crag_Stormforge



Take your time. Still one fight to go.

------

Does anyone wants to control Mordok in this fight? garyh?


----------



## garyh (Oct 30, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Glad you are still here. Post your action in the IC thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Should have Crag done in plenty of time, then.  And I don't mind running Mordok for a fight, if that's the way you want to go.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2008)

Yery good. Read the sheet and post an action 

Small warning, I don't know if I'm able to post before tuesday. Don't be afaid, the game is going again.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Oct 30, 2008)

EDIT: *sigh* I should really post right after I write the post, not 2 hours later. Then I would avoid posting posts that don't really serve a point anymore, haha. 

Anyway, it's good to see things rolling  Let the games begin! (again!)


----------



## Niehaus (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah it's awesome to see the game back in action.


----------



## Insight (Nov 6, 2008)

Are we waiting on someone?  There hasn't been a new IC post since mine almost a week ago.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry, you are waiting for me. I was sick, and the movement to a new apartment with changed working condition stole my time. I will try to give this game an higher priority. Sorry.


----------



## Insight (Nov 6, 2008)

OK.  I'm glad to see the game hadn't died.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 7, 2008)

Sorry again, I will try top make at least one combat update / week, starting next week. I have to get back into the whole situation first. Reread and plan your actions for the update next week, please.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 7, 2008)

Cool. I'd really like to keep this game going, even if we go slowly to start off again. Looking forward to next week


----------



## Insight (Nov 15, 2008)

More than a week since the last post.  Is this thing dead?  Can someone find a pulse?


----------



## Niehaus (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like it's done.  I've been checking in once a week for the past 3 weeks or so and not much is happening.  I was really looking forward to how all this ended too.  Oh well at least Warcraft's new expansion is out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2008)

Will post today! Bigger workload the last weeks than expected.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, I'm still here and still game to play if things keep moving. Patiently awaiting my turn (why is the rogue dead last? )


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2008)

Calling my players: Who is still here?


----------



## garyh (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm still here.  Haven't finished tidying up Crag yet, as I was waiting to see if the game picked up before spending any more time on him.  But if the game does proceed, I'll play Mordok this fight and finish getting Crag ready.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 20, 2008)

Alright, got Lord S, garh and Padreigh (via PM)

What about Niehaus and Insight?

(I still only can post from Tuesday to Friday, but will post on the IC thread on any opportunity )


----------



## Insight (Nov 20, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Alright, got Lord S, garh and Padreigh (via PM)
> 
> What about Niehaus and Insight?
> 
> (I still only can post from Tuesday to Friday, but will post on the IC thread on any opportunity )




I'm here.  I won't have time to do much until later on (when I get off work).


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 21, 2008)

IC updated:

Argi, Mordok and Willi are next!

Nice WE!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 21, 2008)

@WD: I know it's not my turn for a while yet, but I was just curious - have the drudges moved this round? If they haven't, then right about now would be a really good time to use the log trap, right? 

Also, what kind of action would it be to trip the log traps? I quickly skimmed the old posts, but couldn't find one where you stated what kind of action it would be. If it's only a minor action I could run up and trigger one of them this round, otherwise I'd need to burn an action point to do it this round.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 25, 2008)

Will post actions tomorrow. Wasn't near a PC the whole weekend and my flight back to Ireland got cancelled on Sunday, so I wasn't in the office on Monday, "things to do" still came in of course ... so this post is basically all I got time for. Sorry.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2008)

Lord Sessadore said:


> @WD: I know it's not my turn for a while yet, but I was just curious - have the drudges moved this round? If they haven't, then right about now would be a really good time to use the log trap, right?
> 
> Also, what kind of action would it be to trip the log traps? I quickly skimmed the old posts, but couldn't find one where you stated what kind of action it would be. If it's only a minor action I could run up and trigger one of them this round, otherwise I'd need to burn an action point to do it this round.




Their position on the last map is the current one. (I moved them in the surprise round. Only the TG should be surprised.)
And they will move just before Nerve and the town guards.
Waiting for Argi and Willi before next post.


Niehaus, are you here???


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 26, 2008)

Still a bit short on time, but I posted my action.

Does anyone see a better target then BJ29 for a Fireball?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 26, 2008)

Updated!!

Niehaus seems to be MIA. Shall I NPC him for now and recruit a new 5th party member? This adventurer has a second chapter!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Nov 26, 2008)

It doesn't look like Niehaus has visited the boards since his last post ... sounds like he's probably busy playing WoW 

I'd definitely like to keep this going and see what your second chapter is, I'm enjoying this adventure. I guess it can't really hurt to NPC William for now and call for a 5th member, and if Niehaus shows up before we find someone, no harm done.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Dec 2, 2008)

Bump ... if we're gonna keep this alive we've got to keep it alive  All the rest of you guys are up. (Again, how does the rogue get dead last initiative? Bah.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

onlythestrong is the new player. He will decide Willi's actions for this fight and his own character will be introduced together with garyh's.


----------



## Insight (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll post an action later on today (I've been swamped at work, which is where I tend to post when it's slow).


----------



## Padreigh (Dec 2, 2008)

Will post tomorrow. Swamped at work as well (does anyone post from home at all? )


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 2, 2008)

No 

Hey, Padreigh, Hall of the Dwarven Lord will start tomorrow


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha, I post from home ... but that's because I'm in university (no job ) and I don't have a life


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 2, 2008)

Just wanna let you guys know I'm around.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome!!

Game will proceed, after I got Para's action.


----------



## Insight (Dec 3, 2008)

To be honest, there are no orcs in Paranthraxus' melee range.  All he can really do is move and ready


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 5, 2008)

Waiting for Argivion, Mordok and Willi's actions.


----------



## Insight (Dec 5, 2008)

This is going painfully slow.  I think people have lost interest due to the big gap we had a few weeks back.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm here, just waiting to see what the others do before Willy the Pally goes


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm here too, checking in a few times a day. There's only so much you can post in-character during combat when it's not your turn


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok, roll call, who is still here and interested? Are you only waiting for Argi? His player has send me a PM, that he hopes he can post more often, starting this week. But I can post an action for him, if everyone is waiting? garyh, are you still in control for Mordok for this battle?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2008)

Argivions action is posted and included.

Mordok and Willi are next.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm still here and interested. Just waiting for my turn to come up.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2008)

Still here


----------



## Insight (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess I'm still here.  Giving it a few more days.  Hopefully, something will happen.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Still here



Then post an action! If garyh doesn't post until tomorrow, I will npc Mordok again.

Hey garyh, still interested in this game?


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 11, 2008)

If garyh isn't responding, should I NPC Mordok for this fight and recruit ata for later on?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello... is anyone still here???


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 20, 2009)

Shall I end this game, because everyone has lost interest?


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 23, 2009)

Seems that this game is dead. 
Sorry and thanks for playing.


----------

